# Post your Secret Santa Gifts! 2007



## Leony (Dec 3, 2007)

Since Marisol forgot to start a thread for this, I'm gonna start one so we can track down those who haven't received their gift. I hope everyone will get their gifts this year!!

So post your SS gift here! You can post the pictures if you like!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 3, 2007)

oooh I cant wait to see what everyone got!


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 3, 2007)

I didn't participate so I decided to Secret Santa myself...

"Thanks Celly for the shirt, glitter eyeliner, all those eyeshadows and amazing blush. They were great!"

"You're welcome you spoiled hoe-bag."


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 3, 2007)

lmao @ Celly.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 3, 2007)

yay, i'm the first !! (lol)

lol @ Celly

i am so super happy. my secret santa was Leony



thank you again !!

i got :

-Esprique e/s palette (this one comes with a mirror and is just classy !)

-Kate e/s palette

-Esprique lipgloss

-Shiseido integrate lipgloss (sparkly and tinted)

Leony must read minds, i just LOVE the colors !

it came with a cute card


----------



## magosienne (Dec 3, 2007)

oh my, the horrible reflected face on the Esprique palette !


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 3, 2007)

Yay for Aude! Isn't Leony the greatest?! And she does seem to know how to read minds!

BTW, I made this a sticky so it doesn't get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## KellyB (Dec 3, 2007)

Awesome gifts from Leony!!!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 3, 2007)

OOoo...great gifts Aude!! I love this part! Seeing what everyone got....


----------



## Ashley (Dec 3, 2007)

Ooh, how pretty!


----------



## La_Mari (Dec 3, 2007)

My SS was Lil' Dee

I got some very sexy panties and a really pretty Cargo e/s.

I already thanked her, but I'm so excited to try the eyeshadow for Christmas, it's a really bright green and it's _actually_ pigmented!


----------



## MissPout (Dec 3, 2007)

so pretty!


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 3, 2007)

Such cute gifts!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My SS was Lil' Dee 
I got some very sexy panties and a really pretty Cargo e/s.

I already thanked her, but I'm so excited to try the eyeshadow for Christmas, it's a really bright green and it's _actually_ pigmented!

very pretty !!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 3, 2007)

Awesome gifts Mari! Enjoy the e/s, and definitely post pics when you wear it!


----------



## La_Mari (Dec 3, 2007)

Dealio!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 3, 2007)

lol when I first read that I was like what? Mari isnt going to post pics of her in her undies, is she??! and then I read it again and was like, haha, random.

Everyone's gifts are awesome so far! can't wait to see the others!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 4, 2007)

I am really getting excited - I am sending mine out tomorrow and am really excited to see if my Mut'er likes it. I have a problem - I love to tell Christmas secrets!!!!! It is killing me not telling who I am SS too because I really like her. I have to stay off this thread--I will tell it all on myself. LMAO!!!!!


----------



## fawp (Dec 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol when I first read that I was like what? Mari isnt going to post pics of her in her undies, is she??! and then I read it again and was like, haha, random.
Everyone's gifts are awesome so far! can't wait to see the others!

I thought the same thing!


----------



## Jessica (Dec 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't participate so I decided to Secret Santa myself...
"Thanks Celly for the shirt, glitter eyeliner, all those eyeshadows and amazing blush. They were great!"

"You're welcome you spoiled hoe-bag."









lmao!!!


----------



## Lia (Dec 4, 2007)

LMAO at Rosie.

I hope mine already arrived on its place. I don't have tracking outside the country and it said 5-15 business days, so it could already be there or still on travel


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 4, 2007)

What nice gifts!! Enjoy 'em, ladies!






My SS gift will be going out Friday afternoon, so it should arrive sometime next week. Luckily, it's being sent within the same country, so delivery time shouldn't be bad at all.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm so excited about this!! I can hardly wait for more gift postings!


----------



## KellyB (Dec 4, 2007)

I know!! I love reading these!!


----------



## -Liz- (Dec 4, 2007)

Enjoy girls!!!

i cant wait till my ss gets her gifts!!!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Since Marisol forgot to start a thread for this, I'm gonna start one so we can track down those who haven't received their gift. I hope everyone will get their gifts this year!! 
So post your SS gift here! You can post the pictures if you like!

it's you fault. I have been playing with Leopard too much.





Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yay, i'm the first !! (lol)
lol @ Celly

i am so super happy. my secret santa was Leony



thank you again !!

i got :

-Esprique e/s palette (this one comes with a mirror and is just classy !)

-Kate e/s palette

-Esprique lipgloss

-Shiseido integrate lipgloss (sparkly and tinted)

Leony must read minds, i just LOVE the colors !

it came with a cute card





Great gift! Leony sure spoiled ya!

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay for Aude! Isn't Leony the greatest?! And she does seem to know how to read minds!
BTW, I made this a sticky so it doesn't get lost in the shuffle.

Thanks A!

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My SS was Lil' Dee 
I got some very sexy panties and a really pretty Cargo e/s.

I already thanked her, but I'm so excited to try the eyeshadow for Christmas, it's a really bright green and it's _actually_ pigmented!

Awesome gift!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 4, 2007)

great gift's so far!!!! i'm so excited to see everybody's gift's!


----------



## Leony (Dec 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yay, i'm the first !! (lol)
lol @ Celly

i am so super happy. my secret santa was Leony



thank you again !!

i got :

-Esprique e/s palette (this one comes with a mirror and is just classy !)

-Kate e/s palette

-Esprique lipgloss

-Shiseido integrate lipgloss (sparkly and tinted)

Leony must read minds, i just LOVE the colors !

it came with a cute card





Yay I'm so glad you like the colour!! It was tough one because they're all pretty!! lol.

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay for Aude! Isn't Leony the greatest?! And she does seem to know how to read minds!
BTW, I made this a sticky so it doesn't get lost in the shuffle.

LOL thanks Aqee!

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My SS was Lil' Dee 
I got some very sexy panties and a really pretty Cargo e/s.

I already thanked her, but I'm so excited to try the eyeshadow for Christmas, it's a really bright green and it's _actually_ pigmented!

Wo0t! Nice! Enjoy Mari!

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it's you fault. I have been playing with Leopard too much.






Great gift! Leony sure spoiled ya!

Thanks A!

Awesome gift!

LOL



leopard chic.


----------



## La_Mari (Dec 4, 2007)

OMG Rosie, now people are thinking about my panties! Jk.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 4, 2007)

LOL maybe they were already??



just kiddin


----------



## Kathy (Dec 4, 2007)

Very cute panties La Mari! Yeah...I had the same thought about posting pics in your panties! LMAO!!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol when I first read that I was like what? Mari isnt going to post pics of her in her undies, is she??! and then I read it again and was like, haha, random.
Everyone's gifts are awesome so far! can't wait to see the others!


----------



## jayleelah (Dec 4, 2007)

woo! nice gifts you got girls. and Mari, you gotta make a OOTD with those panties on lol


----------



## BrezoFleur (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm so excited for all of you!!



Those are awesome!! I wish I had joined.



I lurked too much...er, long... lol


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 6, 2007)

So far, you ladies got some nice things.


----------



## farris2 (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice gifts!


----------



## bCreative (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow those are all great gifts!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice gifts! I always miss SS sign ups! darnit.


----------



## prettypretty (Dec 7, 2007)

nice gifts..i wanted to join but i never get any gift from last year loool


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yay, i'm the first !! (lol)
lol @ Celly

i am so super happy. my secret santa was Leony



thank you again !!

i got :

-Esprique e/s palette (this one comes with a mirror and is just classy !)

-Kate e/s palette

-Esprique lipgloss

-Shiseido integrate lipgloss (sparkly and tinted)

Leony must read minds, i just LOVE the colors !

it came with a cute card





I thought that the silver compact was one of those silver thingys you wash your hands with to get rid of garlic odours!!!!!





anyway.........the SS have been great so far.....looking forward to seeing more happy MUTers!!!!


----------



## RachaelMarie (Dec 8, 2007)

Okay, it's my turn. I received my SS gift Thursday from Violette (username - lummerz). I am absolutely blown away by her generosity. 

Violette - thank you so much. I love it all!! I'll have to post an FOTD &amp; NOTD soon.

Here's what she sent me:







Spicemix nail lacquer- top left

Rocker nail lacquer - top right

Melon pigment - bottom left

Off the Radar - bottom left


----------



## Marisol (Dec 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *RachaelMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, it's my turn. I received my SS gift Thursday from Violette (username - lummerz). I am absolutely blown away by her generosity. 
Violette - thank you so much. I love it all!! I'll have to post an FOTD &amp; NOTD soon.

Here's what she sent me:

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z...tSanta2007.jpg

Spicemix nail lacquer- top left

Rocker nail lacquer - top right

Melon pigment - bottom left

Off the Radar - bottom left

Nice SS! She sure spoiled you.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 8, 2007)

woohooo! I got my secret santa today!!

it was actually totally weird: it's saturday today and there's no mail on a saturday but my bf went to take the garbage out and it was on the front step!

Here is what I got:






cookie monster christmas card (lol, cute!)

a post card from Bruggen in Schwalmtal (it looks really pretty btw!)

body shop bag in black and silver (I needed a new makeup bag)

body shop vitamin E cream (smells good)

body shop hi-shine lip treatment in a gorgeous colour (passionfruit flavour)

rimmel extra super lash (which I am looking forward to trying, I havent used it before!)

mini vanilla soap bar

and

camomile gentle eye makeup remover (which really works since I used it straight away, LOL)

My secret santa was MissPout!!!

thank you so much sweetie! I love everything



I will pm you!

BTW, is that your home town? So pretty! One day when I'm doing my whistle stop tour of all you MUTers I will totally visit


----------



## Marisol (Dec 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif woohooo! I got my secret santa today!!
it was actually totally weird: it's saturday today and there's no mail on a saturday but my bf went to take the garbage out and it was on the front step!

Here is what I got:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...ecretsanta.jpg

cookie monster christmas card (lol, cute!)

a post card from Bruggen in Schwalmtal (it looks really pretty btw!)

body shop bag in black and silver (I needed a new makeup bag)

body shop vitamin E cream (smells good)

body shop hi-shine lip treatment in a gorgeous colour (passionfruit flavour)

rimmel extra super lash (which I am looking forward to trying, I havent used it before!)

mini vanilla soap bar

and

camomile gentle eye makeup remover (which really works since I used it straight away, LOL)

My secret santa was MissPout!!!

thank you so much sweetie! I love everything



I will pm you!

BTW, is that your home town? So pretty! One day when I'm doing my whistle stop tour of all you MUTers I will totally visit





YAY! Enjoy!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## MissPout (Dec 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif woohooo! I got my secret santa today!!
it was actually totally weird: it's saturday today and there's no mail on a saturday but my bf went to take the garbage out and it was on the front step!

Here is what I got:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...ecretsanta.jpg

cookie monster christmas card (lol, cute!)

a post card from Bruggen in Schwalmtal (it looks really pretty btw!)

body shop bag in black and silver (I needed a new makeup bag)

body shop vitamin E cream (smells good)

body shop hi-shine lip treatment in a gorgeous colour (passionfruit flavour)

rimmel extra super lash (which I am looking forward to trying, I havent used it before!)

mini vanilla soap bar

and

camomile gentle eye makeup remover (which really works since I used it straight away, LOL)

My secret santa was MissPout!!!

thank you so much sweetie! I love everything



I will pm you!

BTW, is that your home town? So pretty! One day when I'm doing my whistle stop tour of all you MUTers I will totally visit





I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 8, 2007)

Yay! I got my Secret Santa gift from Andi today! Thanks so much sweetie! Hope you're feeling better! I'll post pics in a few, but this is what she sent me (along with a sweet note):

Manhattan Liquid Glow

Manhattan Colours &amp; Moods Eyeshadow Multi-Colour Palette

Almond &amp; Praline Creme filled wafers

Samples of:

Fa Asia Spa Body Wash

MAC Cornflower pigment

Ahava Mineral Body Lotion

Jurlique Purest Calendula Cream

Kneipp Spa Ylang-Ylang Body Lotion

Nivea Anti-Age Q10 Plus Hand Creme

Jurlique Purest Deep Pentrating Cream Mask


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 8, 2007)

wow, great gifts so far ladies! enjoy everything!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay! I got my Secret Santa gift from Andi today! Thanks so much sweetie! Hope you're feeling better! I'll post pics in a few, but this is what she sent me (along with a sweet note):
Manhattan Liquid Glow

Manhattan Colours &amp; Moods Eyeshadow Multi-Colour Palette

Almond &amp; Praline Creme filled wafers

Samples of:

Fa Asia Spa Body Wash

MAC Cornflower pigment

Ahava Mineral Body Lotion

Jurlique Purest Calendula Cream

Kneipp Spa Ylang-Ylang Body Lotion

Nivea Anti-Age Q10 Plus Hand Creme

Jurlique Purest Deep Pentrating Cream Mask

whoo hoo!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 8, 2007)

Great gifts everyone!


----------



## Maja (Dec 8, 2007)

Great gifts everyone!


----------



## Andi (Dec 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay! I got my Secret Santa gift from Andi today! Thanks so much sweetie! Hope you're feeling better! I'll post pics in a few, but this is what she sent me (along with a sweet note):
Manhattan Liquid Glow

Manhattan Colours &amp; Moods Eyeshadow Multi-Colour Palette

Almond &amp; Praline Creme filled wafers

Samples of:

Fa Asia Spa Body Wash

MAC Cornflower pigment

Ahava Mineral Body Lotion

Jurlique Purest Calendula Cream

Kneipp Spa Ylang-Ylang Body Lotion

Nivea Anti-Age Q10 Plus Hand Creme

Jurlique Purest Deep Pentrating Cream Mask

yay, you got it already! Shipping was fast. Hope you like the stuff!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 8, 2007)

Merry Christmas everybody. Great SS gifts.


----------



## sali (Dec 9, 2007)

I recieved mine last week! It was a box filled with lots of different things like some samples, cream, eyeshadow, lip balm, a necklace, hair clippy. I don't know who my SS was because there was no name. So whoever it was THANK YOU so very much!!!! I wish I had my camera to take a picture of everything. I think I know who it is but I don't want to be wrong. I just know the box looked like it came from Israel. Thank you again my secret santa!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I recieved mine last week! It was a box filled with lots of different things like some samples, cream, eyeshadow, lip balm, a necklace, hair clippy. I don't know who my SS was because there was no name. So whoever it was THANK YOU so very much!!!! I wish I had my camera to take a picture of everything. I think I know who it is but I don't want to be wrong. I just know the box looked like it came from Israel. Thank you again my secret santa!!!!!!!!!!! If they don't reveal themselves within a few days I will let you know who it was.


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I recieved mine last week! It was a box filled with lots of different things like some samples, cream, eyeshadow, lip balm, a necklace, hair clippy. I don't know who my SS was because there was no name. So whoever it was THANK YOU so very much!!!! I wish I had my camera to take a picture of everything. I think I know who it is but I don't want to be wrong. I just know the box looked like it came from Israel. Thank you again my secret santa!!!!!!!!!!! it was me

im the only one from israel that join the ss

glad you liked it





have a great holiday


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *RachaelMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, it's my turn. I received my SS gift Thursday from Violette (username - lummerz). I am absolutely blown away by her generosity. 
Violette - thank you so much. I love it all!! I'll have to post an FOTD &amp; NOTD soon.

Here's what she sent me:

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z...tSanta2007.jpg

Spicemix nail lacquer- top left

Rocker nail lacquer - top right

Melon pigment - bottom left

Off the Radar - bottom left

wow im lemming those nail polishes now.


----------



## La_Mari (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol, I don't think I told her who it was when I sent her's. I was in a hurry and wanted to mail it and forgot to add a card. I'll let her know if she posts on here though.


----------



## Leony (Dec 10, 2007)

W0ot! Fabulous SS gifts everyone!!!


----------



## jayleelah (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey girls!

I received my SS gift last week! youhou!

My SS was Lil Ray of Sun.

She sent me

1 pair of Ardell lashes

3 eob brushes (1 crease brush and 2 smudge brushes)

1 medium powder brush from Ulta

6 colors e/s pallette from LA Colors

3 e/s from Wild and Crazy

1 Sue Devitt clear water eye shadow

Thank you sooo much for those gifts honey


----------



## Leony (Dec 10, 2007)

Another fab gift, enjoy Jalila!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 10, 2007)

yay ! great SS everybody !!

lol @ dentaldee


----------



## Shelley (Dec 10, 2007)

I mailed my SS gift on November 26th. I figured by now it should have arrived or I hope it does soon.


----------



## -Liz- (Dec 11, 2007)

i mailed it today i finaly got it all together IM SO EXCITEDDDDD for her to get it!!


----------



## giggles1972 (Dec 11, 2007)

I rcvd my gifts tonight.

Thank you so very much Emily_3383

The colors that you picked are sooooo me.

I rcvd:

1. urban decay lip plumper

2. juicy moisteruzer

3. (4) NYX ultra pearl mania

4. benefit pocket pal

Emily -that was very generous of you.

Merry xmas and happy new year


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 11, 2007)

Im glad you like them all! I especially wanted to pic the right pigments. lol


----------



## Marisol (Dec 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jayleelah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey girls!I received my SS gift last week! youhou!

My SS was Lil Ray of Sun.

She sent me

1 pair of Ardell lashes

3 eob brushes (1 crease brush and 2 smudge brushes)

1 medium powder brush from Ulta

6 colors e/s pallette from LA Colors

3 e/s from Wild and Crazy

1 Sue Devitt clear water eye shadow

Thank you sooo much for those gifts honey

Originally Posted by *giggles1972* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I rcvd my gifts tonight.
Thank you so very much Emily_3383

The colors that you picked are sooooo me.

I rcvd:

1. urban decay lip plumper

2. juicy moisteruzer

3. (4) NYX ultra pearl mania

4. benefit pocket pal

Emily -that was very generous of you.

Merry xmas and happy new year

Awesome gifts ladies!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice gifts giggles!


----------



## Colorlicious (Dec 11, 2007)

awww everyone got really good gifts!!! i also procrastinated and didnt know u guys did ss and by the time i decided it was too late, anyways enjoy ladies!!!


----------



## Leony (Dec 11, 2007)

I got mine today, it's from AprilRayne!

She sent me:

Attachment 37779

Benefit highbeam and Jiffy Tan tinted lotion sample

BBW body lotion

Tarte Mineral bronser Powder sample ( I missed the pic)

And lots of chocolate stuff! Sorry I already drink and eat some of sweets lol.

Thank you so much! I always wanted to try Benefit stuff, so this would be my 1st benefit product! lol

Thanks again AprilRaiyne!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got mine today, it's from AprilRayne!
She sent me:

Attachment 37779

Benefit highbeam and Jiffy Tan tinted lotion sample

BBW body lotion

Tarte Mineral bronser Powder sample ( I missed the pic)

And lots of chocolate stuff! Sorry I already drink and eat some of sweets lol.

Thank you so much! I always wanted to try Benefit stuff, so this would be my 1st benefit product! lol

Thanks again AprilRaiyne!

Whoo hoo! Enjoy!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 11, 2007)

great gifts !!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 11, 2007)

everybody is getting nice gift's..yayyy for ss!!!


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 11, 2007)

My gift went out today! Sorry for the delay... haven't been feeling good. I shipped it priority to make up for it though.


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got mine today, it's from AprilRayne!
She sent me:

Attachment 37779

Benefit highbeam and Jiffy Tan tinted lotion sample

BBW body lotion

Tarte Mineral bronser Powder sample ( I missed the pic)

And lots of chocolate stuff! Sorry I already drink and eat some of sweets lol.

Thank you so much! I always wanted to try Benefit stuff, so this would be my 1st benefit product! lol

Thanks again AprilRaiyne!

I'm so glad you like it! High Beam is one of my favorite products, so I hope you like it! Wow, shipping was really fast too!


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 12, 2007)

WhoooHooow!!! I got my ss gift today!!! Bruce walked in with a package and I was like "holy cow!....they sure packed that mascara I ordered for my Mom in a huge box....geez!" So I opened it and surprise.... it was my secret santa gift, duh!! I never even clued in until I opened it!!!

A HUGE thank you to Angie aka Blueangel1023, I love everything you sent me and you were very very generous!!! I am so excited to try everything when I get ready tomorrow....well ok I tried the lip butters and the hand cream and the perfume, all of which smell divine!!! again thank you very much Angie!

here's what I got..............

-UDPP ----I've never tried this but always wanted to, didn't have access to it

-Milani, luminous ------very pretty glowing colour

-naughty or nice hand cream ------smells great,I think I've been nice this year!

-MAC rose pigment -----very sparkly

-apple pomegranate &amp; pina colada lip butters -----smells yummy enough to eat!

-2 perfume samples -----I'm going to smell hot!

-a mini Clinique m/u pouch

man, what a long list.........you rock Angie

now I hope my SS gift arrives soon, I sent it express air it was supposed to take 6 days....shoulda been there by now?






I forgot to mention that the card actually says "from your Secret Santa".........how cool is that........I didn't know there where such cards!!!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 12, 2007)

Great stuff Dentalee!!.

I need to get me some UDPP.


----------



## Sreyomac (Dec 12, 2007)

Awe, i go away just for a bit and look at all that i have missed. Hope you ladies enjoy your gifts!


----------



## KellyB (Dec 12, 2007)

Awesome gifts everyone is getting. I hope mine gets hers before Christmas. I had some serious cash flow issues and didnt send it til last Friday and she is overseas. Anyone know how long that is taking??


----------



## Marisol (Dec 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WhoooHooow!!! I got my ss gift today!!! Bruce walked in with a package and I was like "holy cow!....they sure packed that mascara I ordered for my Mom in a huge box....geez!" So I opened it and surprise.... it was my secret santa gift, duh!! I never even clued in until I opened it!!! A HUGE thank you to Angie aka Blueangel1023, I love everything you sent me and you were very very generous!!! I am so excited to try everything when I get ready tomorrow....well ok I tried the lip butters and the hand cream and the perfume, all of which smell divine!!! again thank you very much Angie!

here's what I got..............

-UDPP ----I've never tried this but always wanted to, didn't have access to it

-Milani, luminous ------very pretty glowing colour

-naughty or nice hand cream ------smells great,I think I've been nice this year!

-MAC rose pigment -----very sparkly

-apple pomegranate &amp; pina colada lip butters -----smells yummy enough to eat!

-2 perfume samples -----I'm going to smell hot!

-a mini Clinique m/u pouch

man, what a long list.........you rock Angie

now I hope my SS gift arrives soon, I sent it express air it was supposed to take 6 days....shoulda been there by now?

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...-ss2007001.jpg

I forgot to mention that the card actually says "from your Secret Santa".........how cool is that........I didn't know there where such cards!!!

Whooo hoo! Awesome gift!


----------



## La_Mari (Dec 12, 2007)

Ooooh cute gifts!!! Enjoy!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Dec 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WhoooHooow!!! I got my ss gift today!!! Bruce walked in with a package and I was like "holy cow!....they sure packed that mascara I ordered for my Mom in a huge box....geez!" So I opened it and surprise.... it was my secret santa gift, duh!! I never even clued in until I opened it!!! A HUGE thank you to Angie aka Blueangel1023, I love everything you sent me and you were very very generous!!! I am so excited to try everything when I get ready tomorrow....well ok I tried the lip butters and the hand cream and the perfume, all of which smell divine!!! again thank you very much Angie!

here's what I got..............

-UDPP ----I've never tried this but always wanted to, didn't have access to it

-Milani, luminous ------very pretty glowing colour

-naughty or nice hand cream ------smells great,I think I've been nice this year!

-MAC rose pigment -----very sparkly

-apple pomegranate &amp; pina colada lip butters -----smells yummy enough to eat!

-2 perfume samples -----I'm going to smell hot!

-a mini Clinique m/u pouch

man, what a long list.........you rock Angie

now I hope my SS gift arrives soon, I sent it express air it was supposed to take 6 days....shoulda been there by now?

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...-ss2007001.jpg

I forgot to mention that the card actually says "from your Secret Santa".........how cool is that........I didn't know there where such cards!!!

Yay! I'm glad you got your gift already. UDPP and Milani luminous are both my HG's. Hehe, so hope you will like 'em. Enjoy!


----------



## Leony (Dec 12, 2007)

Really awesome gift everyone!!


----------



## MissPout (Dec 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awesome gifts everyone is getting. I hope mine gets hers before Christmas. I had some serious cash flow issues and didnt send it til last Friday and she is overseas. Anyone know how long that is taking?? Oversea shipping is mostly between one and two weeks ( around two if the customs like the pkg too much



)


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 12, 2007)

What fantastic gifts everyone is getting!

I posted mine out today. There was something handmade in there that took longer than I thought it would. It's not leaving Europe so it shouldn't take long to reach its destination.


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What fantastic gifts everyone is getting!
I posted mine out today. There was something handmade in there that took longer than I thought it would. It's not leaving Europe so it shouldn't take long to reach its destination.





handmade................oooooh someone will be a lucky receiver!!!!!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 12, 2007)

i second dentaldee !!

i hope mine will arrive soon it was supposed to take a week.


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 12, 2007)

mine should of got there about 2 weeks ago! but it's a po box.. so if anybody has a po box pick up ur mail!!!!!! lol


----------



## Andi (Dec 12, 2007)

Yay, I got mine!!! ItÂ´s from Maja. Girl are you crazy sending me so much stuff



. She pretty much hit the nail on the head with the gifts!

A bunch of samples (lots of perfume samples from LÂ´Occitane. I LOVE perfume samples so I can try a new fragrance every day)

Artdeco eye shadow base (I almost bought it the last 3 times I was at the drugstore, but always ended up getting something else instead!)

Bourjois eye pencil black (SO incredibly pigmented! All the black eye pencil I have were not dark enough for my taste, but this one rocks!)

A pear of sliver earrings (I am an earring addict!)

Slovenian chocolate (chocolate addict right here hehe), a bag of tea and sugar crystals.

And she added a card with the sweetest message on it, so I just HAD to take a pic of it to show you guys.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 12, 2007)

great stuff Andi !! btw i recommend the bourjois eyeliners, they're great.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 12, 2007)

awww, that was a really sweet card! everyone has got wonderful gifts


----------



## LilDee (Dec 12, 2007)

Yay! i got mine in the mail last night and love it!

A big full size container of MAC Pigment in: Gold Mode.. (I'm wearing some right now



) and a sweet card.

Thank you Jennifer!! xoxo


----------



## jessimau (Dec 12, 2007)

I sent mine out today, so she should be getting it within about a week at the most. Yay!


----------



## Manda (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow... you guys got some awesome stuff!! I'm sad now that I didn't participate, it's fun seeing what you guys get (and give) though, maybe next year!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 13, 2007)

Okay, I promised pics of my gift from Andi, and here it is! My camera didn't want to do the e/s palette justice! This is the best pic I got out of like 10! I had already used the Nivea Hand Creme though LOL! Yet, I haven't eaten the wafers


----------



## Marisol (Dec 13, 2007)

Awesome gifts...


----------



## Leony (Dec 13, 2007)

Fantastic gift everyone! Andi, Bourjois eyeliner is awesome I got 3 of it but all of them are metallic. I'm loving it!


----------



## Maja (Dec 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay, I got mine!!! ItÂ´s from Maja. Girl are you crazy sending me so much stuff



. She pretty much hit the nail on the head with the gifts!
A bunch of samples (lots of perfume samples from LÂ´Occitane. I LOVE perfume samples so I can try a new fragrance every day)

Artdeco eye shadow base (I almost bought it the last 3 times I was at the drugstore, but always ended up getting something else instead!)

Bourjois eye pencil black (SO incredibly pigmented! All the black eye pencil I have were not dark enough for my taste, but this one rocks!)

A pear of sliver earrings (I am an earring addict!)

Slovenian chocolate (chocolate addict right here hehe), a bag of tea and sugar crystals.

And she added a card with the sweetest message on it, so I just HAD to take a pic of it to show you guys.

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...tor/m002-1.jpg

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...ector/m006.jpg

I'm glad you like it! Enjoy!


----------



## kristinaah (Dec 13, 2007)

I finally got to send mine out today! Darn you, long-lasting illness. So excited



I REALLY hope she gets it before Christmas ...


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Dec 13, 2007)

I got my SS gift yesterday



I was soooo excited when a package arrived haha








My SS was magosienne, and she sent me two wonderful MAC eyeshadows in All that glitters &amp; Aquadisiac..&amp; some wonderful samples that I cannot wait to try! &amp; it all came in a cute blue pouch w/ a lovely christmas card!

Thank you magosienne.... the gifts were wonderful!! I will take a picture when my bf decides to give my camera back








My SS gift was mailed out a little late... but it is coming!!! I just found out im having another little nino!






so things have been hectic!

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Nick007 (Dec 13, 2007)

After a very bad day at work yesterday, I arrived home to find my SS sitting on my steps. It totally changed my mood and made me feel 100% better! So many thanks to Alex aka PerfectMistake. Have a Very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!!

I received samples of DKNY Be Delicious, Laura Mercier Foundation Primer, Vincent Longo Concealer.

Also...







Cargo Eyeshadow Costa Rica

Cargo Lipgloss Lulu Island

The colors are beautiful. THANK YOU, you made my day!!!


----------



## -Liz- (Dec 13, 2007)

AW yay guys!! So glad eveyone is enjoying this, i hope my ss gets hers before xmas!!!!! Im so excited for everyone!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 13, 2007)

everyone got awesome gifts!!!

i got mine a few days ago (haven't had a chance to come on til now, i'm sorry!) and my secret santa was ROSIE (pinksugar)!

she got me...

mac's 217 brush (used already, of course LOL! i love it!)

an australian soap (i looove things from other countries!)

australian cookies (that i already ate, sorry LOL)

thank you sooooooooo much, sweetie! i love it










Originally Posted by *LilDee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay! i got mine in the mail last night and love it!
A big full size container of MAC Pigment in: Gold Mode.. (I'm wearing some right now



) and a sweet card.

Thank you Jennifer!! xoxo

yay! i hope you like it


----------



## Kathy (Dec 13, 2007)

This is soo fun! Great gifts so far everyone! I sent my ss gift yesterday finally!! It's not going terribly far though so she should have it soon!! Can't wait!


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 13, 2007)

Awesome gifts everyone!!! I can't wait for my ss to get her gift! It was shipped priority, so I'm hoping by Saturday at the latest.


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 13, 2007)

got my ss package in today and i'm super excited!!! my ss was jessica (Jessica_Ann) thank u so much sweetie!!! u are to kind i loveee it! came in a nice package to!

2 mac e/s in carbon ( i soooo needed this) and bamboo


----------



## Saints (Dec 13, 2007)

So many great gifts!

I got my gift, my SS is Karin (Karen_ B)

I got:

BeYu Model mascara

Body Shop Satsuma body butter

MAC pigment samples: Coco beach and Aire-de-blue

Thanks sweety, I like it a lot


----------



## Lia (Dec 14, 2007)

Where's my gift? I'm worry that it won't arrive on the girl's house soon enough!


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 14, 2007)

Mine is going out first thing tomorrow morning. I have been working 7 in the morning to 7 at night and haven't had a chance to get to the post office. I am sending my mother tomorrow to ship it priority so it should arrive before too long.

Everyone is receiving such NICE presents.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dioraddict_xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got my SS gift yesterday



I was soooo excited when a package arrived haha






My SS was magosienne, and she sent me two wonderful MAC eyeshadows in All that glitters &amp; Aquadisiac..&amp; some wonderful samples that I cannot wait to try! &amp; it all came in a cute blue pouch w/ a lovely christmas card!

Thank you magosienne.... the gifts were wonderful!! I will take a picture when my bf decides to give my camera back








My SS gift was mailed out a little late... but it is coming!!! I just found out im having another little nino!






so things have been hectic!

MERRY CHRISTMAS





Enjoy and congrats!

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif After a very bad day at work yesterday, I arrived home to find my SS sitting on my steps. It totally changed my mood and made me feel 100% better! So many thanks to Alex aka PerfectMistake. Have a Very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!! 
I received samples of DKNY Be Delicious, Laura Mercier Foundation Primer, Vincent Longo Concealer.

Also...

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b217/lap_ntp/hall.jpg

Cargo Eyeshadow Costa Rica

Cargo Lipgloss Lulu Island

The colors are beautiful. THANK YOU, you made my day!!!





Yay! Enjoy!

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif everyone got awesome gifts!!!
i got mine a few days ago (haven't had a chance to come on til now, i'm sorry!) and my secret santa was ROSIE (pinksugar)!

she got me...

mac's 217 brush (used already, of course LOL! i love it!)

an australian soap (i looove things from other countries!)

australian cookies (that i already ate, sorry LOL)

thank you sooooooooo much, sweetie! i love it





http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...ious/Rosie.jpg

yay! i hope you like it





Nice to see you on here. I want some cookies! Enjoy your goodies. 

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif got my ss package in today and i'm super excited!!! my ss was jessica (Jessica_Ann) thank u so much sweetie!!! u are to kind i loveee it! came in a nice package to!
2 mac e/s in carbon ( i soooo needed this) and bamboo

FOTD please? You got new make up so come on! Enjoy!

Originally Posted by *Saints* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So many great gifts!
I got my gift, my SS is Karin (Karen_ B)

I got:

BeYu Model mascara

Body Shop Satsuma body butter

MAC pigment samples: Coco beach and Aire-de-blue

Thanks sweety, I like it a lot





Enjoy your goodies Edda.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 14, 2007)

Jenn I'm glad you liked my gift! did the cookies travel ok?


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 14, 2007)

Saints, I am glad you liked your gift!

Mine arrived today, what a great way to end the week!

Saints was my SS also and she gave me MAC eyeshadow in Bronze and Stila lipglaze in Passion Fruit. The lipgloss is yummy, I am wearing it today! Thank you so much Edda!

I also got a card that said "merry christmas and a happy new year" in Icelandic which I thought was really cool because I've always wanted to learn Icelandic.





PS. I'd take a photo of my new things but camera has completely given up on me. Sorry!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 14, 2007)

My SS came--a week ago. It has been in the back of my daughter's car!!!!!!! She picked up the mail and forgot to tell me!!!! She called me from school (her work) to tell me she would drop it off this evening on her way home. I am sooooo excited!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kookie-for-COCO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My SS came--a week ago. It has been in the back of my daughter's car!!!!!!! She picked up the mail and forgot to tell me!!!! She called me from school (her work) to tell me she would drop it off this evening on her way home. I am sooooo excited!!!! LMAO!! That's funny! Someone was getting pretty worried, I'll bet!! So...who's your SS and what did you get?


----------



## magosienne (Dec 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dioraddict_xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got my SS gift yesterday



I was soooo excited when a package arrived haha






My SS was magosienne, and she sent me two wonderful MAC eyeshadows in All that glitters &amp; Aquadisiac..&amp; some wonderful samples that I cannot wait to try! &amp; it all came in a cute blue pouch w/ a lovely christmas card!

Thank you magosienne.... the gifts were wonderful!! I will take a picture when my bf decides to give my camera back








My SS gift was mailed out a little late... but it is coming!!! I just found out im having another little nino!






so things have been hectic!

MERRY CHRISTMAS





yay !! i'm glad you love it ! and congrats, wonderful news !!


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 15, 2007)

Mine got sent this morning, so SS recipient, it should definitely be there by Wed. at the very latest.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karen_B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Saints, I am glad you liked your gift!Mine arrived today, what a great way to end the week!

Saints was my SS also and she gave me MAC eyeshadow in Bronze and Stila lipglaze in Passion Fruit. The lipgloss is yummy, I am wearing it today! Thank you so much Edda!

I also got a card that said "merry christmas and a happy new year" in Icelandic which I thought was really cool because I've always wanted to learn Icelandic.





PS. I'd take a photo of my new things but camera has completely given up on me. Sorry!

Enjoy!

Originally Posted by *Kookie-for-COCO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My SS came--a week ago. It has been in the back of my daughter's car!!!!!!! She picked up the mail and forgot to tell me!!!! She called me from school (her work) to tell me she would drop it off this evening on her way home. I am sooooo excited!!!! Darn kids... look forward to seeing what you got.


----------



## KellyB (Dec 15, 2007)

When I got home tonight, My package was at the door and the only thing I can say is I've never been so touched in my life. Perye (kookie-for-COCO) Actually made me cry. She was so overly generous and didn't just pick out one thing on my list. She got EVERYTHING and then some. It took me two pics to get it all in!! She got me soooo much stuff. Yall are not going to believe this list. Perye, you made my month. You are the sweetest and I'll "talk" to you privately later. Here goes:::::

A Christmas Keepsake Book

Christmas Picture Frame

Sunglasses-They look good too!

Mono Technical Eye shadow Pallette

MAC Loose Blot Powder

Smashbox Primer

MAC Ebony Eye Pencil-----did not have this color, either.

Bath and Body Works Lavender Vanilla Body Wash

Lancome Manicure set

Angel Perfume

Nail polish-beautiful color, but I'm too blind to read the label

Clinique Full Potential Lips-Cherry Bomb (lipgloss)

Lipliscious Lipgloss-Sheer and Pink Grapefruit

Estee Lauder Pure Pop Gloss-Berry Twist and Fizzy Pear

Viva Glam VI Lipglass

Mark L/G-Hook Up

Mary Kate and Ashley Frosty Eyes Shadow-B Sure

Snow Furries Christmas Pin

Nurse Tree Ornament

Handmade Patriotic Angel Pin----sooo cute. I love this sooo much.

Angel Whispers Folk Art Angel Pin

Beautiful Black and White scarf

Lancome Secret De Vie Cream

Blush in Merlot

Kiehl's Amino Acid Shampoo

Princess Livia bath gel

Sara St James herbal toner

Chanel Precision Eye Makeup Remover

Elizabeth Arden Eye Shadows-Twilight and Topaz

Burts Bees Milk and Honey Body Lotion and Garden Tomato Toner

Unbelievable Huh. The pic of the little angel pin is something Perye made for me in honor of my son in law. I will wear it everyday next to my yellow ribbon lapel pin. The ornament is already on my tree and I'm reading the book when I am done here. No more Bah Humbug for me!!!!!! Thank You , Perye!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When I got home tonight, My package was at the door and the only thing I can say is I've never been so touched in my life. Perye (kookie-for-COCO) Actually made me cry. She was so overly generous and didn't just pick out one thing on my list. She got EVERYTHING and then some. It took me two pics to get it all in!! She got me soooo much stuff. Yall are not going to believe this list. Perye, you made my month. You are the sweetest and I'll "talk" to you privately later. Here goes:::::
A Christmas Keepsake Book

Christmas Picture Frame

Sunglasses-They look good too!

Mono Technical Eye shadow Pallette

MAC Loose Blot Powder

Smashbox Primer

MAC Ebony Eye Pencil-----did not have this color, either.

Bath and Body Works Lavender Vanilla Body Wash

Lancome Manicure set

Angel Perfume

Nail polish-beautiful color, but I'm too blind to read the label

Clinique Full Potential Lips-Cherry Bomb (lipgloss)

Lipliscious Lipgloss-Sheer and Pink Grapefruit

Estee Lauder Pure Pop Gloss-Berry Twist and Fizzy Pear

Viva Glam VI Lipglass

Mark L/G-Hook Up

Mary Kate and Ashley Frosty Eyes Shadow-B Sure

Snow Furries Christmas Pin

Nurse Tree Ornament

Handmade Patriotic Angel Pin----sooo cute. I love this sooo much.

Angel Whispers Folk Art Angel Pin

Beautiful Black and White scarf

Lancome Secret De Vie Cream

Blush in Merlot

Kiehl's Amino Acid Shampoo

Princess Livia bath gel

Sara St James herbal toner

Chanel Precision Eye Makeup Remover

Elizabeth Arden Eye Shadows-Twilight and Topaz

Burts Bees Milk and Honey Body Lotion and Garden Tomato Toner

Unbelievable Huh. The pic of the little angel pin is something Perye made for me in honor of my son in law. I will wear it everyday next to my yellow ribbon lapel pin. The ornament is already on my tree and I'm reading the book when I am done here. No more Bah Humbug for me!!!!!! Thank You , Perye!!!!!!!!!

http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/b...etsanta007.jpg

http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/b...etsanta008.jpg

http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/b...santa010-1.jpg

She is amazing!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When I got home tonight, My package was at the door and the only thing I can say is I've never been so touched in my life. Perye (kookie-for-COCO) Actually made me cry. She was so overly generous and didn't just pick out one thing on my list. She got EVERYTHING and then some. It took me two pics to get it all in!! She got me soooo much stuff. Yall are not going to believe this list. Perye, you made my month. You are the sweetest and I'll "talk" to you privately later. Here goes:::::
A Christmas Keepsake Book

Christmas Picture Frame

Sunglasses-They look good too!

Mono Technical Eye shadow Pallette

MAC Loose Blot Powder

Smashbox Primer

MAC Ebony Eye Pencil-----did not have this color, either.

Bath and Body Works Lavender Vanilla Body Wash

Lancome Manicure set

Angel Perfume

Nail polish-beautiful color, but I'm too blind to read the label

Clinique Full Potential Lips-Cherry Bomb (lipgloss)

Lipliscious Lipgloss-Sheer and Pink Grapefruit

Estee Lauder Pure Pop Gloss-Berry Twist and Fizzy Pear

Viva Glam VI Lipglass

Mark L/G-Hook Up

Mary Kate and Ashley Frosty Eyes Shadow-B Sure

Snow Furries Christmas Pin

Nurse Tree Ornament

Handmade Patriotic Angel Pin----sooo cute. I love this sooo much.

Angel Whispers Folk Art Angel Pin

Beautiful Black and White scarf

Lancome Secret De Vie Cream

Blush in Merlot

Kiehl's Amino Acid Shampoo

Princess Livia bath gel

Sara St James herbal toner

Chanel Precision Eye Makeup Remover

Elizabeth Arden Eye Shadows-Twilight and Topaz

Burts Bees Milk and Honey Body Lotion and Garden Tomato Toner

Unbelievable Huh. The pic of the little angel pin is something Perye made for me in honor of my son in law. I will wear it everyday next to my yellow ribbon lapel pin. The ornament is already on my tree and I'm reading the book when I am done here. No more Bah Humbug for me!!!!!! Thank You , Perye!!!!!!!!!

http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/b...etsanta007.jpg

http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/b...etsanta008.jpg

http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/b...santa010-1.jpg

Wow!! VERY sweet of her!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow Kelly! She sure spoiled you!!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 15, 2007)

wow, Kelly, that's so sweet of her, enjoy !!


----------



## MissPout (Dec 15, 2007)

That's amazing Kelly! She's so generous!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey Kells - you were so easy to buy for. I just chose things I liked and knew you would like the same thing. My patients always noticed my funny pins and I wanted them to have something as well. I am so glad you got your gift--the minute I mailed it I was afraid it would be lost--but it was meant for you so I knew it would get there. I did buy myself one of the VI Mac Glosses--ohhh love it. Oh well, I will pm you---just enjoy it sweets--it's no more than you deserve!!! HO-HO-HO. LOL

OMG!!!!!! I finially got my SS gift out of my daughter's car. First let me thank JennyCateyez for being a wonderful SS. I got EVERYTHING. I must have been a really good girl this year. LOL I am going to list a lot of things but it is impossible to list everything--it is truly a Make-up addicts dream. First I found this wonderful YSL Kubuki brush, (envy me?), Mac Fake Lashes, Mac plush lash, Mac Lip Gelee', Chanel Body Creme, Checks and Balances Frothy face wash (Badly needed--I love it), Lancome eye make remover, Laura Mercier face tint, Smashbox blush, lipsticks by clinique and Smashbox (beautiful colors), 2 great Smashbox and prescriptive lip pencils. Lots of samples and just make-up to play with. I was way overgifted. Thank you so much Jenny - you really know me--will send pics later and a special card for Jenny. I would have chosen these same cosmetics for myself had I been buying. Thank you for making my Christmas a much happier one. I have to run now because there is a little girl going thru my box and she has sticky fingers. I am having to fight with Ashley for my gift!!!!!!! Really----Thanks MuT and especially thank you Jenny!!!!!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 15, 2007)

So my Secret Santa was Jessimau and I was really surprised at how generous she was. I got a bag of Dove milk caramel chocolates which my mom took away from me and ate. lol I got a great Starbucks mug which my sister thought was funny because I love mugs and I only drink out of mugs. My sister wondered how my SS knew that. lol

So makeup wise I got a MAC 217 brush which i always wanted. Samples of UDPP, biotherm and dermalogica. The best part of the gift was a Clinique lip quad which I was not expecting and which i LOVED.

Thanks soooo much, I loved everything!

Ill try to take a pic because I also love the box it all came in.


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kookie-for-COCO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Kells - you were so easy to buy for. I just chose things I liked and knew you would like the same thing. My patients always noticed my funny pins and I wanted them to have something as well. I am so glad you got your gift--the minute I mailed it I was afraid it would be lost--but it was meant for you so I knew it would get there. I did buy myself one of the VI Mac Glosses--ohhh love it. Oh well, I will pm you---just enjoy it sweets--it's no more than you deserve!!! HO-HO-HO. LOL
OMG!!!!!! I finially got my SS gift out of my daughter's car. First let me thank JennyCateyez for being a wonderful SS. I got EVERYTHING. I must have been a really good girl this year. LOL I am going to list a lot of things but it is impossible to list everything--it is truly a Make-up addicts dream. First I found this wonderful YSL Kubuki brush, (envy me?), Mac Fake Lashes, Mac plush lash, Mac Lip Gelee', Chanel Body Creme, Checks and Balances Frothy face wash (Badly needed--I love it), Lancome eye make remover, Laura Mercier face tint, Smashbox blush, lipsticks by clinique and Smashbox (beautiful colors), 2 great Smashbox and prescriptive lip pencils. Lots of samples and just make-up to play with. I was way overgifted. Thank you so much Jenny - you really know me--will send pics later and a special card for Jenny. I would have chosen these same cosmetics for myself had I been buying. Thank you for making my Christmas a much happier one. I have to run now because there is a little girl going thru my box and she has sticky fingers. I am having to fight with Ashley for my gift!!!!!!! Really----Thanks MuT and especially thank you Jenny!!!!!!!

i think there was a mix up.. i didn't get u all of that sweetie... maybe somebody sent u a raok? i got u the eyelashes and the masacara u listed oh and the card but the rest .. i have no clue lol.. hope u find out!


----------



## Anna (Dec 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think there was a mix up.. i didn't get u all of that sweetie... maybe somebody sent u a raok? i got u the eyelashes and the masacara u listed oh and the card but the rest .. i have no clue lol.. hope u find out! SANTA DOES EXIST!!!!!!!!!!!! *runs off to call her mommy and inform her she LIED whille making list of demands like a lamborghini*


----------



## Marisol (Dec 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kookie-for-COCO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Kells - you were so easy to buy for. I just chose things I liked and knew you would like the same thing. My patients always noticed my funny pins and I wanted them to have something as well. I am so glad you got your gift--the minute I mailed it I was afraid it would be lost--but it was meant for you so I knew it would get there. I did buy myself one of the VI Mac Glosses--ohhh love it. Oh well, I will pm you---just enjoy it sweets--it's no more than you deserve!!! HO-HO-HO. LOL
OMG!!!!!! I finially got my SS gift out of my daughter's car. First let me thank JennyCateyez for being a wonderful SS. I got EVERYTHING. I must have been a really good girl this year. LOL I am going to list a lot of things but it is impossible to list everything--it is truly a Make-up addicts dream. First I found this wonderful YSL Kubuki brush, (envy me?), Mac Fake Lashes, Mac plush lash, Mac Lip Gelee', Chanel Body Creme, Checks and Balances Frothy face wash (Badly needed--I love it), Lancome eye make remover, Laura Mercier face tint, Smashbox blush, lipsticks by clinique and Smashbox (beautiful colors), 2 great Smashbox and prescriptive lip pencils. Lots of samples and just make-up to play with. I was way overgifted. Thank you so much Jenny - you really know me--will send pics later and a special card for Jenny. I would have chosen these same cosmetics for myself had I been buying. Thank you for making my Christmas a much happier one. I have to run now because there is a little girl going thru my box and she has sticky fingers. I am having to fight with Ashley for my gift!!!!!!! Really----Thanks MuT and especially thank you Jenny!!!!!!!

Enjoy your goodies!

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So my Secret Santa was Jessimau and I was really surprised at how generous she was. I got a bag of Dove milk caramel chocolates which my mom took away from me and ate. lol I got a great Starbucks mug which my sister thought was funny because I love mugs and I only drink out of mugs. My sister wondered how my SS knew that. lol 
So makeup wise I got a MAC 217 brush which i always wanted. Samples of UDPP, biotherm and dermalogica. The best part of the gift was a Clinique lip quad which I was not expecting and which i LOVED.

Thanks soooo much, I loved everything!

Ill try to take a pic because I also love the box it all came in.

My mom would have done the same thing.... enjoy!


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think there was a mix up.. i didn't get u all of that sweetie... maybe somebody sent u a raok? i got u the eyelashes and the masacara u listed oh and the card but the rest .. i have no clue lol.. hope u find out! Wow, that is so crazy! I wonder how she didn't know it was from two different people, wouldn't it have been in two boxes! LOL Maybe her daughter got to it before she did! That was so sweet of someone to do that for her, I guess it was payback for all the stuff she got Kelly!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif SANTA DOES EXIST!!!!!!!!!!!! *runs off to call her mommy and inform her she LIED whille making list of demands like a lamborghini* LMAO @ Anna!!!


----------



## lklmail (Dec 16, 2007)

Woo hoo! Got my SS box today....ladies, I am so spoiled for the SECOND year in a row. My Santa was Marisol and she went way overboard; I am truly humbled by her generosity. I got the Philosophy Baked Goods set, which includes TWO 16 oz. shower gels, Cinnamon Buns AND Red Velvet Cake....Mari, I have been trying to buy this set on Sephora.com and they are always sold out, so your gift is truly a dream come true! It came in a lovely Sephora gift box with ribbon, and was lovingly packed in bubble wrap with a bag of Ghiradelli peppermint bark squares (yum, love Ghiradelli!) She also included a sparkly and adorable penguin card.

Marisol, you shouldn't have....but I'm so glad you did! Mmmm, I'm off to take a bubble bath!


----------



## KellyB (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice. You are going to smell soooo good!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lklmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Woo hoo! Got my SS box today....ladies, I am so spoiled for the SECOND year in a row. My Santa was Marisol and she went way overboard; I am truly humbled by her generosity. I got the Philosophy Baked Goods set, which includes TWO 16 oz. shower gels, Cinnamon Buns AND Red Velvet Cake....Mari, I have been trying to buy this set on Sephora.com and they are always sold out, so your gift is truly a dream come true! It came in a lovely Sephora gift box with ribbon, and was lovingly packed in bubble wrap with a bag of Ghiradelli peppermint bark squares (yum, love Ghiradelli!) She also included a sparkly and adorable penguin card.
Marisol, you shouldn't have....but I'm so glad you did! Mmmm, I'm off to take a bubble bath!

YAY! Enjoy your goodies Laura. You deserve them and make sure your share those yummy treats with your hubby. Happy Holidays!


----------



## lklmail (Dec 16, 2007)

Nope, I don't have to share....he doesn't like white chocolate, and he prefers Candy Cane shower gel (says the baked goods are nice but too "girly"). So I get to keep ALL my goodies to myself, LOL!

Thanks again, Mari Claus!






Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif YAY! Enjoy your goodies Laura. You deserve them and make sure your share those yummy treats with your hubby. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lklmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nope, I don't have to share....he doesn't like white chocolate, and he prefers Candy Cane shower gel (says the baked goods are nice but too "girly"). So I get to keep ALL my goodies to myself, LOL!Thanks again, Mari Claus!






I meant the chocolate. I guess I didn't think he would ever use the shower gels since they are food scented. Well, I am glad that you will be able to enjoy the goodies.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 16, 2007)

Just call me the Martha Stewart of the MuT'ers. LOL Believe it of not I made those out of macaroni!!!! I am not crafty either. The last forever--and if you are out on a Hospice call--and get really, really hungry--just take a bite of her and I will make you another. LOLLOLLOL (OMG I hate to try to be funny and I am not)


----------



## starlite714 (Dec 16, 2007)

im soo confused how do you get a secret santa??!!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *starlite714* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im soo confused how do you get a secret santa??!! You had to sign up for one back in November.


----------



## kristinaah (Dec 16, 2007)

I got mine a little while ago, but I thought I'd wait to post until I got some pictures ... However, I STILL haven't been able to take any, so I'll just post now and then update with pictures later!

My SS was La_Mari!

I already thanked her, but I'm going to do it again, because I love the stuff she got me SO much!

Here's what I got:

A Wet 'n Wild eyeshadow pallette - These were really really gorgeous. They're creamy and shimmery, and SO easy to work with, even for an eyeshadow newbie like me! The colors were brown/gold/coppery, I'm not sure how to describe them



But they were perfect for my blue eyes!

A Jane blush - This is absolutely wonderful. It's really pigmented, and a gorgeous color!

Jane Shimmery blush/Highlighter - LOVE LOVE LOVE this. It looks SO good on me, ha. It has this checker pattern with different colors, and it's so beautiful on.

Jane lipgloss pallette - Adore this. The colors are great! And my mom has been borrowing it too, haha.

Again; I'll update with pictures later, because these goodies deserve to be seen ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been wearing all of it every day since I got it, haha!


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 16, 2007)

That is so sweet!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif SANTA DOES EXIST!!!!!!!!!!!! *runs off to call her mommy and inform her she LIED whille making list of demands like a lamborghini* LMAO !!!





great gifts !!!


----------



## lklmail (Dec 17, 2007)

BTW, I forgot to say that I mailed a package to "someone" on Friday....won't say who, but it's headed West from Tennessee....


----------



## -Liz- (Dec 17, 2007)

oh wow such wonderfun generous muters!! Enjoy girls! and i agree i suppose santa does exist!!!!


----------



## Leony (Dec 17, 2007)

Awesome gifts everyone!


----------



## *~Deena~* (Dec 17, 2007)

Great gifts everyone, enjoy!

I just sent mine out today, she should get it in a couple of days...


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 18, 2007)

I got a parcel from Estonia! Thankyou Kaire





Attachment 37923

I got:

-The cutest pair of sheep socks (they're so warm)

-Isadora mineral eye shadow "Sapphire"

-Artdeco liner

-Artdeco silver glitter liner

-Lancome Juicy Tube "Pamplemousse"

-MAC eye shadow "Mythology"

The parcel I sent out last week is listed on Royal Mail as delivered but my person hasn't been on MuT for a while.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 18, 2007)

great gifts !! i agree the sheep socks are cute.


----------



## Kathy (Dec 18, 2007)

Great gifts Becky!! I've heard raves about Art Deco!

I hope your SS comes on MuT and I hope THEY sent their SS gift!!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 18, 2007)

awwww, how cuuuute! I love your sheep socks becky!


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 18, 2007)

My secret santa person just told me they got their parcel!


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 19, 2007)

Yay!! I got my gift! My ss was Nicole (Bella1342). She totally spoiled me!! I love everything she got. I'll post pics a little later tonight. She got me MAC Royal Assets Tan Lips palette, Stila e/s trio in Gold Glow, Victoria's Secret fruity soap on a rope (cute bone shape), set of three lip smackers and an AVON emery board! Thank you so much, girl! You've probably been wondering why I haven't posted yet, but I have a PO box and I only check it about once a week! So sorry about that! LOL


----------



## Marisol (Dec 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got a parcel from Estonia! Thankyou Kaire




Attachment 37923

I got:

-The cutest pair of sheep socks (they're so warm)

-Isadora mineral eye shadow "Sapphire"

-Artdeco liner

-Artdeco silver glitter liner

-Lancome Juicy Tube "Pamplemousse"

-MAC eye shadow "Mythology"

The parcel I sent out last week is listed on Royal Mail as delivered but my person hasn't been on MuT for a while.

YAY! Enjoy!

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My secret santa person just told me they got their parcel! Glad that they got it. 

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay!! I got my gift! My ss was Nicole (Bella1342). She totally spoiled me!! I love everything she got. I'll post pics a little later tonight. She got me MAC Royal Assets Tan Lips palette, Stila e/s trio in Gold Glow, Victoria's Secret fruity soap on a rope (cute bone shape), set of three lip smackers and an AVON emery board! Thank you so much, girl! You've probably been wondering why I haven't posted yet, but I have a PO box and I only check it about once a week! So sorry about that! LOL Whoo hoo!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 19, 2007)

Great gifts!! I'm getting nervous. My SS should've gotten her gift by now!


----------



## Zoey (Dec 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kathy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great gifts!! I'm getting nervous. My SS should've gotten her gift by now! Same here, I am just hoping its the holidays that are causing the delay


----------



## magosienne (Dec 19, 2007)

well maybe some of them are more patient than us lol, and carefully placed the parcel under the tree and won't open it until christmas


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 19, 2007)

Aude, how come whenever I see this thread I know that it's you that responded most recently?? LOL! I've been wanting to ask for ages. Are you subscribed to this thread? hehehe


----------



## monniej (Dec 19, 2007)

muters are the most generous people! all the gifts have been amazing! happy holidays to everyone that participated (and those that didn't as well!) and enjoy your wonderful goodies!

i opened my secret santa gift this morning and didn't have a chance to make a list of everything so i'll be posting my pics and details tonight! my secret santa sent along a very cute grench card, but didn't say who they were, so secret santa don't reveal yourself until i post everything later today! lol~

i'm still waiting to find out if my person got their gift! i'm hoping to hear from them very soon so i don't freak out!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aude, how come whenever I see this thread I know that it's you that responded most recently?? LOL! I've been wanting to ask for ages. Are you subscribed to this thread? hehehe well, when i was little i wanted to be the invisible kid, just to sneak into people's houses and see how they lived, play with other kids' toys (niark niark) etc... i like going here and see what everyone got, it's like a view from a keyhole


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 19, 2007)

awww, aude that is a cute story! Everyone has been given wonderful gifts! it is fun seeing what everyone got!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 20, 2007)

I got mine today! YAY! Thank you so much to Sara (SalJ) for the awesome gift. Here is what she got me:

DiorShow Black Out Mascara - I have been wanting to try it since I use DiorShow mascara.

Coconut Body Scrub

Coconut Body Butter

Chocolate Lover's Soap

Hint of Mint lip balm

What is even better is that she made the products!

Thank you!


----------



## lklmail (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay! I'm so glad my Santa got a good package from HER Santa as well! I spent the evening at church playing Mrs. Santa to DH's Mr. Santa for the community kids. It was a blast.

6 days until Christmas!

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got mine today! YAY! Thank you so much to Sara (SalJ) for the awesome gift. Here is what she got me:
DiorShow Black Out Mascara - I have been wanting to try it since I use DiorShow mascara.

Coconut Body Scrub

Coconut Body Butter

Chocolate Lover's Soap

Hint of Mint lip balm

What is even better is that she made the products!

Thank you!


----------



## Nox (Dec 20, 2007)

My Secret Santa was MonnieJ! I love the things she sent me, she really did a good job with it all: Package, presentation, content, excellent.

I got a double mirror (Sephora Brand)

Makeup Cleanser (Lancome)

Lamp Hugger

NARS Blush (in "Orgasm")

Hemp Tattoon Balm (by Salvation)

Room Perfume (in "Cinnamon") &lt;-- Love those things!!!

Touch up sticks (Go Smile Brand)


----------



## Marisol (Dec 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My Secret Santa was MonnieJ! I love the things she sent me, she really did a good job with it all: Package, presentation, content, excellent.
I got a double mirror (Sephora Brand)

Makeup Cleanser (Lancome)

Lamp Hugger

NARS Blush (in "Orgasm")

Hemp Tattoon Balm (by Salvation)

Room Perfume (in "Cinnamon") &lt;-- Love those things!!!

Touch up sticks (Go Smile Brand)

http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/2...img0097be5.jpg

Monica did an awesome job!


----------



## -Liz- (Dec 20, 2007)

Great gifts everyone! I hope my SS gets hers soon, DAMN rules



lol


----------



## magosienne (Dec 20, 2007)

great gifts !!


----------



## SalJ (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorreeee I totally forgot to post on Monday, but my secret santa gift arrived and was from Sirvinya. She sent me blitz &amp; glitz fluidline and little pots of silver, gold and green pigments which I can't wait to use this weekend! And some little samples of stuff.

And a gorgeous card that was cross-stiched! So pretty, must have taken ages!!





I'll post a pic later.


----------



## Kathy (Dec 20, 2007)

Great gifts again! This is soo cool!! WHen do we get to see yours Monniej?! That box you packed Nox's in is gorgeous.


----------



## monniej (Dec 20, 2007)

my pics didn't come out very well, in fact they were awful, so i'm listing my secret santa goodies. i still don't know who my secret santa was, but she did and great job and i love everything! i got:

co bigelow lemon body cream

pure cosmetics honey almond shower gel

and tons of samples!:

l'occitane moisture cream

estee lauder skin refiner

clinque lipgloss in pink champagne

benefit do it daily moisturizer

body shop papaya body scrub

arnaud eye and lip cream

perricone body toning lotion

peter thomas roth wrinkly preventer

thank you so much! will monniej's secret santa please step forward! lol~

Originally Posted by *Kathy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great gifts again! This is soo cool!! WHen do we get to see yours Monniej?! That box you packed Nox's in is gorgeous. if i can get my stupid camera to work i'll post pics asap! note to self: i need a digital camera for christmas! lol~ thanks, kathy!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my pics didn't come out very well, in fact they were awful, so i'm listing my secret santa goodies. i still don't know who my secret santa was, but she did and great job and i love everything! i got:
co bigelow lemon body cream

pure cosmetics honey almond shower gel

and tons of samples!:

l'occitane moisture cream

estee lauder skin refiner

clinque lipgloss in pink champagne

benefit do it daily moisturizer

body shop papaya body scrub

arnaud eye and lip cream

perricone body toning lotion

peter thomas roth wrinkly preventer

thank you so much! will monniej's secret santa please step forward! lol~

if i can get my stupid camera to work i'll post pics asap! note to self: i need a digital camera for christmas! lol~ thanks, kathy!

Awesome goodies!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my pics didn't come out very well, in fact they were awful, so i'm listing my secret santa goodies. i still don't know who my secret santa was, but she did and great job and i love everything! i got:
co bigelow lemon body cream

pure cosmetics honey almond shower gel

and tons of samples!:

l'occitane moisture cream

estee lauder skin refiner

clinque lipgloss in pink champagne

benefit do it daily moisturizer

body shop papaya body scrub

arnaud eye and lip cream

perricone body toning lotion

peter thomas roth wrinkly preventer

thank you so much! will monniej's secret santa please step forward! lol~

if i can get my stupid camera to work i'll post pics asap! note to self: i need a digital camera for christmas! lol~ thanks, kathy!

Ho ho ho!! Merry Christmas!! I'm your Secret Santa Monica!! LOL!! Glad you like your gifts! I enjoyed putting it together for you!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice gifts!!


----------



## monniej (Dec 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kathy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ho ho ho!! Merry Christmas!! I'm your Secret Santa Monica!! LOL!! Glad you like your gifts! I enjoyed putting it together for you! kathy, you got me good, girl! thank you so much santa! i guess i was a really good girl this year! lol~ i wanted to use my shower gel this morning but i thought it would be in bad taste to take the pic with the bottle half full! lol~ thanks again! i love everything!


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 21, 2007)

Ok, I'm kinda worried that my SS recipient hasn't received her stuff as she hasn't posted anything and I sent it priority last week. Hmmm....

I can't wait to get my stuff. I've been checking the mailbox everyday. LOL

Great gifts, everyone. This is so much fun.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Dec 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KristieTX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, I'm kinda worried that my SS recipient hasn't received her stuff as she hasn't posted anything and I sent it priority last week. Hmmm....
I can't wait to get my stuff. I've been checking the mailbox everyday. LOL

Great gifts, everyone. This is so much fun.





Hey Kristie, just letting you know that your package did arrive today! Weird that priority took so long, but what matters is that it got to me! hehe, I got home from work and there the package was!






Thanks so much for the Philosophy shower gels in Mimosa and Melon Daiquiri. Hehe, I was going to get the set at Sephora, but I'm glad I decided to hold back on it



I'm loving the smell of the coconut lime body butter. I already tried it! and I'm going to enjoy my Starbursts! Thanks for the lovely card as well. I'm happy with what I got and I'm know I'm going to smell GOOD this holiday season





Ooh! I 4got to mention the awesome OPI nail polish. How did u know I like OPI? You must've read my mind! Hehe, well I definitely liked the pretty red color! I was actually giving myself a mani with it today. That's why the nail polish wasn't shown in the pic. hehe, again many thanks!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice gifts Angie! Enjoy!


----------



## vyu114 (Dec 21, 2007)

We didn't do any secret santa thing at work this year but last year I got a dead rat in a trap in a gift box.. as a joke of course, but it was sick



.

Anyway Merry Christmas to all of you, get lots of presents!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Kristie, just letting you know that your package did arrive today! Weird that priority took so long, but what matters is that it got to me! hehe, I got home from work and there the package was! 
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...220/001-18.jpg

Thanks so much for the Philosophy shower gels in Mimosa and Melon Daiquiri. Hehe, I was going to get the set at Sephora, but I'm glad I decided to hold back on it





I'm loving the smell of the coconut lime body butter. I already tried it! and I'm going to enjoy my Starbursts! Thanks for the lovely card as well. I'm happy with what I got and I'm know I'm going to smell GOOD this holiday season





Whoo hoo! Enjoy!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Kristie, just letting you know that your package did arrive today! Weird that priority took so long, but what matters is that it got to me! hehe, I got home from work and there the package was! 
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...220/001-18.jpg

Thanks so much for the Philosophy shower gels in Mimosa and Melon Daiquiri. Hehe, I was going to get the set at Sephora, but I'm glad I decided to hold back on it





I'm loving the smell of the coconut lime body butter. I already tried it! and I'm going to enjoy my Starbursts! Thanks for the lovely card as well. I'm happy with what I got and I'm know I'm going to smell GOOD this holiday season





enjoy ! yummy goodies !!


----------



## LilRayofSun (Dec 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jayleelah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey girls!I received my SS gift last week! youhou!

My SS was Lil Ray of Sun.

She sent me

1 pair of Ardell lashes

3 eob brushes (1 crease brush and 2 smudge brushes)

1 medium powder brush from Ulta

6 colors e/s pallette from LA Colors

3 e/s from Wild and Crazy

1 Sue Devitt clear water eye shadow

Thank you sooo much for those gifts honey

YAY! You got it! I was hoping you would like everything. I tried very hard to include a mix of things that would keep you busy!!!!!
Now if only my SS gift would arrive=(


----------



## missjeffrey (Dec 21, 2007)

(I've been lookin ALL OVER for this thread!!)

Thanks for the Sephora GC Marisol!!!!





{Amazing how you were my SS twice!}

Everybody got such nice gifts!!! I hope everyone enjoys them!!!

My SS is going to arrive late, I just shipped it today....Sephora couldn't ship to more than one address; when I got it, I procrastinated walking to the post office! (Insert spanking here) I hope my SS likes her gift, even tho it's late!!


----------



## katrosier (Dec 22, 2007)

I sent mine out on monday ..sorry SS! Boss didnt get memo about slavery being abolished and just decided to pay me this week. Should be there on the 24th!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 22, 2007)

Everyone has gotten such awesome gifts this year! I hope mine arrives soon! I sent it last Saturday, so I was hoping it would be there by now! I'll cry if it's not there before Christmas!


----------



## Jessica (Dec 22, 2007)

I got from my SS my fave mascara (Lash Injection), an adorable lippie pen, Rimmel Lipgloss and some samples



woot!!woot!! LOVE IT!!!! The packaging was too adorable





Thanks DentalDee....errr i mean Santa


----------



## Marisol (Dec 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *missjeffrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif (I've been lookin ALL OVER for this thread!!)Thanks for the Sephora GC Marisol!!!!





{Amazing how you were my SS twice!}

Everybody got such nice gifts!!! I hope everyone enjoys them!!!

My SS is going to arrive late, I just shipped it today....Sephora couldn't ship to more than one address; when I got it, I procrastinated walking to the post office! (Insert spanking here) I hope my SS likes her gift, even tho it's late!!

I am so glad that you enjoyed your gift! Spend it wisely.


Originally Posted by *Jessica_Ann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got from my SS my fave mascara (Lash Injection), an adorable lippie pen, Rimmel Lipgloss and some samples



woot!!woot!! LOVE IT!!!! The packaging was too adorable




Thanks DentalDee....errr i mean Santa





Enjoy!


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 22, 2007)

YAY! So glad that it arrived ok, Angie! Enjoy!


----------



## Maja (Dec 22, 2007)

I just received my gift!



My SS was Shelley. I know you wanted for my present to arrive before Christmas and it made it Woohoo 





She sent me:

a beautiful card

Prestige Baked Bronze mineral powder St. Tropez - love it

Annabelle e/s duo in Kir Royale - my very first and a gorgeous colour

Body Truffles creamy milk chocolate bath powder - sounds wonderful; I love chocolaty scents

skin care samples and a perfume sample






Thank you soo much sweetie for such a wonderful Christmas present! I love everything.

P.S.: I'm sorry you had so much trouble sending it. Believe it or not, the package actually came to Slovenia (to our capital, which is about 25km from where I live) and was sent back as undeliverable! Ljubljana postal service sucks!


----------



## SalJ (Dec 22, 2007)

here's the pic to go with my last post.... my ss pressies from Sirvinya.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Maja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just received my gift!



My SS was Shelley. I know you wanted for my present to arrive before Christmas and it made it Woohoo




She sent me:

a beautiful card

Prestige Baked Bronze mineral powder St. Tropez - love it

Annabelle e/s duo in Kir Royale - my very first and a gorgeous colour

Body Truffles creamy milk chocolate bath powder - sounds wonderful; I love chocolaty scents

skin care samples and a perfume sample

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f6...a/PC224883.jpg

Thank you soo much sweetie for such a wonderful Christmas present! I love everything.

P.S.: I'm sorry you had so much trouble sending it. Believe it or not, the package actually came to Slovenia (to our capital, which is about 25km from where I live) and was sent back as undeliverable! Ljubljana postal service sucks!

Yay! I am glad that you got your goodies. I know that Shelley was worried since it was sent back to her.


----------



## Shelley (Dec 22, 2007)

Your welcome Maja.I'm so glad the package arrived and before Christmas!



I wanted to buy you a few Canadian items (Annabelle e/s duo and Body Truffles bath powder). I'm glad you like everything!





Originally Posted by *Maja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just received my gift!



My SS was Shelley. I know you wanted for my present to arrive before Christmas and it made it Woohoo




She sent me:

a beautiful card

Prestige Baked Bronze mineral powder St. Tropez - love it

Annabelle e/s duo in Kir Royale - my very first and a gorgeous colour

Body Truffles creamy milk chocolate bath powder - sounds wonderful; I love chocolaty scents

skin care samples and a perfume sample

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f6...a/PC224883.jpg

Thank you soo much sweetie for such a wonderful Christmas present! I love everything.

P.S.: I'm sorry you had so much trouble sending it. Believe it or not, the package actually came to Slovenia (to our capital, which is about 25km from where I live) and was sent back as undeliverable! Ljubljana postal service sucks!


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 23, 2007)

I just checked my mailbox and my SS gift was there! OMG, Polona, you spoiled me rotten!!!! I am soooo excited to try out my new goodies! Thank you from the bottom of my heart!!!!!!!!

I received:

3 samples of Subrina shampoo

3 samples of Subrina conditioner

3 samples of Subrina shower gel

4 samples of Green Line Vitamin Cocktail Moisturizer

10 samples of Green Line Hydroactive Intensive Moisturizer

Ilirijalight Winter Dream Tealight Candles (they smell sooooo good!)





3 GOSH eyeliners in Purple Stain, Frisky Frog and Gold Bronze

Gosh Metallic Lips in Ginger Metal

3 Gosh Effect Powders in Wine, Taffeta and Midnight

And it all came in the cutest bear Christmas bag. I'll try to get a pic of it all tomorrow.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KristieTX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just checked my mailbox and my SS gift was there! OMG, Polona, you spoiled me rotten!!!! I am soooo excited to try out my new goodies! Thank you from the bottom of my heart!!!!!!!! 
I received:

3 samples of Subrina shampoo

3 samples of Subrina conditioner

3 samples of Subrina shower gel

4 samples of Green Line Vitamin Cocktail Moisturizer

10 samples of Green Line Hydroactive Intensive Moisturizer

Ilirijalight Winter Dream Tealight Candles (they smell sooooo good!)





3 GOSH eyeliners in Purple Stain, Frisky Frog and Gold Bronze

Gosh Metallic Lips in Ginger Metal

3 Gosh Effect Powders in Wine, Taffeta and Midnight

And it all came in the cutest bear Christmas bag. I'll try to get a pic of it all tomorrow.





Enjoy your goodies Kristie!


----------



## sali (Dec 23, 2007)

I sent mine over a week ago. Hopefully they get it soon.


----------



## MissPout (Dec 23, 2007)

I got my SS gift on Thursday! My Secret Santa was Nox.

She sente me:

Bath&amp;Body Works Pleasures - "Sea Island Cotton" Creamy Body Wash

Revlon Shine-On Gloss Stick in "Blossoming Coral"

Revlon Brush-on Shine Lip Gloss in "Punchy Peach"

Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick in Limited Edition "Pink Giggles"


----------



## Marisol (Dec 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got my SS gift on Thursday! My Secret Santa was Nox.She sente me:

Bath&amp;Body Works Pleasures - "Sea Island Cotton" Creamy Body Wash

Revlon Shine-On Gloss Stick in "Blossoming Coral"

Revlon Brush-on Shine Lip Gloss in "Punchy Peach"

Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick in Limited Edition "Pink Giggles"

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...t/PIC00514.jpg

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...t/PIC00515.jpg

Emjoy!


----------



## giggles1972 (Dec 23, 2007)

I sent out my SS present last week. They told me it would be there by Wed (12/19). I'm getting a bit nervous that it might have gotten lost.

Stacey


----------



## RachaelMarie (Dec 24, 2007)

Hmmm, I'm worried. I sent my gift in November but my SS person hasn't said whether she received her gift.


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jessica_Ann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got from my SS my fave mascara (Lash Injection), an adorable lippie pen, Rimmel Lipgloss and some samples



woot!!woot!! LOVE IT!!!! The packaging was too adorable




Thanks DentalDee....errr i mean Santa






HO HO HO!!!!!!!!!!!

enjoy!!!!


----------



## Shelley (Dec 24, 2007)

I haven't received my SS gift yet. Maybe my SS mailed it late or it's delayed at the post office with all the high volume of mail etc.


----------



## katrosier (Dec 24, 2007)

I just found out the pressie I sent last year never got there



When I send stuff to the states or within europe it always gets there . My family is in the middle east and they get like every 3rd package sent. I hate the french post.

I got my present today. My SS was Aquilah. She was super generous with me ( as per usual



). I really LOVE what she sent.

- Milani Wild Violets quad ( I love purples!)

- Milani Sedona Sunset quad ( one of my favorites)

- Milani loose eyeshadow Powder Pink

- Milani loose eyeshadow Mint Sugar

- TaylorMade pigment in Sunflower ( I would never have bought this color myself but it looks GREAT on)

- TaylorMade pigment in Earth ( very soft shimmer so pretty)

- ELF Palette

- Victoria's secret Pear GlacÃ© lotion ( smells delicious)

- Miso pretty luxury beauty bar in Juicy Persimmon and Wild Orchid ( looks so pretty I can't make myself open it lol)

- Eyelash curler ( super comfy grip)

- Jelly belly jelly beans ( ummm I have no idea where they went *looks angelic*)

- Christmas card with a cute teddy bear ( I miss those cards! The new glittery 3D ones are cute and all but those remind me of my childhood



)

And it all came in a pretty silver pouch from sephora.

Thank you Aquilah *huggles* I hope you have a great christmas and new year .I'll catch up with you on msn soon .


----------



## Marisol (Dec 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just found out the pressie I sent last year never got there



When I send stuff to the states or within europe it always gets there . My family is in the middle east and they get like every 3rd package sent. I hate the french post.
I got my present today. My SS was Aquilah. She was super generous with me ( as per usual



). I really LOVE what she sent.

- Milani Wild Violets quad ( I love purples!)

- Milani Sedona Sunset quad ( one of my favorites)

- Milani loose eyeshadow Powder Pink

- Milani loose eyeshadow Mint Sugar

- TaylorMade pigment in Sunflower ( I would never have bought this color myself but it looks GREAT on)

- TaylorMade pigment in Earth ( very soft shimmer so pretty)

- ELF Palette

- Victoria's secret Pear GlacÃ© lotion ( smells delicious)

- Miso pretty luxury beauty bar in Juicy Persimmon and Wild Orchid ( looks so pretty I can't make myself open it lol)

- Eyelash curler ( super comfy grip)

- Jelly belly jelly beans ( ummm I have no idea where they went *looks angelic*)

- Christmas card with a cute teddy bear ( I miss those cards! The new glittery 3D ones are cute and all but those remind me of my childhood



)

And it all came in a pretty silver pouch from sephora.

Thank you Aquilah *huggles* I hope you have a great christmas and new year .I'll catch up with you on msn soon .

Enjoy!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just found out the pressie I sent last year never got there




When I send stuff to the states or within europe it always gets there . My family is in the middle east and they get like every 3rd package sent. I hate the french post.
I got my present today. My SS was Aquilah. She was super generous with me ( as per usual




). I really LOVE what she sent.

- Milani Wild Violets quad ( I love purples!)

- Milani Sedona Sunset quad ( one of my favorites)

- Milani loose eyeshadow Powder Pink

- Milani loose eyeshadow Mint Sugar

- TaylorMade pigment in Sunflower ( I would never have bought this color myself but it looks GREAT on)

- TaylorMade pigment in Earth ( very soft shimmer so pretty)

- ELF Palette

- Victoria's secret Pear GlacÃ© lotion ( smells delicious)

- Miso pretty luxury beauty bar in Juicy Persimmon and Wild Orchid ( looks so pretty I can't make myself open it lol)

- Eyelash curler ( super comfy grip)

- Jelly belly jelly beans ( ummm I have no idea where they went *looks angelic*)

- Christmas card with a cute teddy bear ( I miss those cards! The new glittery 3D ones are cute and all but those remind me of my childhood



)

And it all came in a pretty silver pouch from sephora.

Thank you Aquilah *huggles* I hope you have a great christmas and new year .I'll catch up with you on msn soon .

Yay! I'm so glad you got it in time! I was freakin' out over here! I wanted to send something for the baby, but you don't know what you're having! That made it too broad for me LOL! Enjoy the goodies sweetie!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 25, 2007)

yay ! great gifts Kat !!

(hehe, see Rosie ? i'm back



).


----------



## katrosier (Dec 25, 2007)

AUUUDE! ca va ma poule? Joyeux noel et gros bisous!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 26, 2007)

Ã§a va, merci !! joyeux noel Ã  toi aussi !!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Dec 26, 2007)

I got my SS gift Monday (I have been out of town) and I don't know who from!!!

There is no name attatched and the return address says "Secret Santa"!

Speak up! I love it all


----------



## Marisol (Dec 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got my SS gift Monday (I have been out of town) and I don't know who from!!!
There is no name attatched and the return address says "Secret Santa"!

Speak up! I love it all





What did you get?


----------



## PerfectMistake (Dec 26, 2007)

I got a full tube (finally) of UDPP - I have been living off of deluxe samples! Also got 3 differant NYX l/g *::update:: they l/g are Ginger Sparkle (Diamond Sparkle Gloss line), a nice pink from the Sheer Gloss line (can't see a shade) and African Queen (Goddess of the Night line)*, and an NYX e/s *::update:: Pine Nut is the shade and it's PREEETTTYY*. All in this really cute zip-around and a sample of Prada perfume *::update:: smells nice on my skin!*


----------



## Nick007 (Dec 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got a full tube (finally) of UDPP - I have been living off of deluxe samples! Also got 3 differant NYX l/g (that are SO pretty), and an NYX e/s. All in this really cute zip-around and a sample of Prada perfume (haven't smelled it yet, though).
I will give you more details on colors when I get home





Yay! I'm so glad that it arrived before Christmas!!! You were my, Secret Santa and I'm yours!



Glad you liked everything!!!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Dec 27, 2007)

HAHA!! Nice little trade off LOL!

I should have just looked at the return address, I am sure I would have remembered. I am such a dork!!!!!

P.S. I haven't read through yet, did you get and like all of your stuff?


----------



## Leony (Dec 27, 2007)

Great gifts everyone!

I hope everyone got their gifts now.

And those who haven't received their SS yet, let us know.


----------



## kristinaah (Dec 27, 2007)

I really hope mine gets hers soon


----------



## Nick007 (Dec 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HAHA!! Nice little trade off LOL!
I should have just looked at the return address, I am sure I would have remembered. I am such a dork!!!!!

P.S. I haven't read through yet, did you get and like all of your stuff?

I loved it! Thank you very much!


----------



## sali (Dec 27, 2007)

I really hope mine gets hers soon also. It was supposed to get there before christmas.


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 27, 2007)

I received my SS gift today! My SS was katrosier.. (not sure of your real name... is it kat?)

I got a huge PARISAX palette with like 15 e/s (that are so pretty and very well pigmented) 4 blushes, and 3 powders.

I also got a lipgloss, and a pretty card.

Thanks sweetie, I love it... I am excited to have a brand I don't have access to.


----------



## Shelley (Dec 27, 2007)

I received my gift today. My secret santa is sali. I love everything! Thank you!



And apparently there is something else she is sending. Sali sure spoiled me.





These are the lovely gifts she sent me..

Cute card with a lovely letter

Ardell fashion lashes

Four Sonia Kashuk cosmetic brushes: small e/s, large e/s, angled e/s, and smudge brush

Nyx pigment ultra pearl: Nude Pearl, Pearl, Purple Pearl, Mocha Pearl, and White Pearl

Two pairs of handmade earrings

Giant Christmas pen

Giant glittery snowflake.

Thank you Sali! I love it all!

Here is a pic of everything


----------



## LilRayofSun (Dec 27, 2007)

I still have not gotten my SS gift, but I just know it will get here soon.

Mail seems so delayed over the holidays.

But rest assured I am not upset, I figure as crappy as things are right now they will not get worse, wouldn't be fair!

LOL

I'll let y'all know when I get mine.

And WONDERFUL job ladies on being so generous and kind!

You make me so very proud to be a part of this great community of sisters =)


----------



## katrosier (Dec 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I received my SS gift today! My SS was katrosier.. (not sure of your real name... is it kat?)
I got a huge PARISAX palette with like 15 e/s (that are so pretty and very well pigmented) 4 blushes, and 3 powders.

I also got a lipgloss, and a pretty card.

Thanks sweetie, I love it... I am excited to have a brand I don't have access to.

Yaay! I'm glad you like it


----------



## -Liz- (Dec 28, 2007)

i havent got mine yet but i hope my SS got hers and just hasnt posted yet!!


----------



## sali (Dec 28, 2007)

I was seriously starting to get nervous that it wasn't going to arrive at all. I'm so glad you loved it!

Originally Posted by *Shelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I received my gift today. My secret santa is sali. I love everything! Thank you!



And apparently there is something else she is sending. Sali sure spoiled me.




These are the lovely gifts she sent me..

Cute card with a lovely letter

Ardell fashion lashes

Four Sonia Kashuk cosmetic brushes: small e/s, large e/s, angled e/s, and smudge brush

Nyx pigment ultra pearl: Nude Pearl, Pearl, Purple Pearl, Mocha Pearl, and White Pearl

Two pairs of handmade earrings

Giant Christmas pen

Giant glittery snowflake.

Thank you Sali! I love it all!

Here is a pic of everything


----------



## MamaRocks (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow! I'm signing next year, how fun!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 28, 2007)

For those who haven't received your gift, please be patient. Sometimes things happens that delay shipment or receipt of package.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 28, 2007)

great gifts !! i love your christmas pen Shelley, very cute.


----------



## KellyB (Dec 28, 2007)

I sent mine 2 weeks ago and am really hoping she has received it and has not posted it yet. It was overseas so I know that will take longer of course. I'm so impressed with everyone's gifts. All of you did a fabulous job!!!


----------



## missjeffrey (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm hoping my SS gets her gift over the weekend...if not I'll be sure to send a HUGE raok to make up for it!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 29, 2007)

My SS gift came today all the way from Norway! My SS was Kristina (kristinaah) and she sent me:

- Body Shop Strawberry Body Polish

- Body Shop Strawberry Shower Gel (my favorite Bath and Body brand!!)

- Depend Nail Polish in Nr.40

- Depend Nail Polish in Nr.19 (Both very pretty deep red shades - don't think we have this brand here either!)

- A white bath scrubbie thingie. I use one everyday and forget the "official" name for them!

All this was wrapped in a pretty wrap with red, white and silver ribbon and those little crystals like Sephora uses for displays. I'm going to copy them and Celly and use them to hold up brushes!!

- Then she also gave me a Gosh Eye Liner in Gold Bronze (perfect color for me! Another brand I can't get here! I love trying new and different brands!)

- Some Freia chocolate (which I ate already! Yummy!)

I took a couple pics with my cell (sorry if they're kinda crappy), one before I ripped the pretty packaging apart (LOL) and one after.

Thank you so much Kristina!! I love it all!!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kathy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My SS gift came today all the way from Norway! My SS was Kristina (kristinaah) and she sent me:
- Body Shop Strawberry Body Polish

- Body Shop Strawberry Shower Gel (my favorite Bath and Body brand!!)

- Depend Nail Polish in Nr.40

- Depend Nail Polish in Nr.19 (Both very pretty deep red shades - don't think we have this brand here either!)

- A white bath scrubbie thingie. I use one everyday and forget the "official" name for them!

All this was wrapped in a pretty wrap with red, white and silver ribbon and those little crystals like Sephora uses for displays. I'm going to copy them and Celly and use them to hold up brushes!!

- Then she also gave me a Gosh Eye Liner in Gold Bronze (perfect color for me! Another brand I can't get here! I love trying new and different brands!)

- Some Freia chocolate (which I ate already! Yummy!)

I took a couple pics with my cell (sorry if they're kinda crappy), one before I ripped the pretty packaging apart (LOL) and one after.

Thank you so much Kristina!! I love it all!!








Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## bCreative (Dec 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif After a very bad day at work yesterday, I arrived home to find my SS sitting on my steps. It totally changed my mood and made me feel 100% better! So many thanks to Alex aka PerfectMistake. Have a Very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!! 
I received samples of DKNY Be Delicious, Laura Mercier Foundation Primer, Vincent Longo Concealer.

Also...

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b217/lap_ntp/hall.jpg

Cargo Eyeshadow Costa Rica

Cargo Lipgloss Lulu Island

The colors are beautiful. THANK YOU, you made my day!!!





So glad to see that you got some gifts! I was originally your SS....but something had come up and I had to drop out! Hope I can do it next year though.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 30, 2007)

yay ! the body shop always have great goodies to offer


----------



## kristinaah (Dec 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kathy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My SS gift came today all the way from Norway! My SS was Kristina (kristinaah) and she sent me:
- Body Shop Strawberry Body Polish

- Body Shop Strawberry Shower Gel (my favorite Bath and Body brand!!)

- Depend Nail Polish in Nr.40

- Depend Nail Polish in Nr.19 (Both very pretty deep red shades - don't think we have this brand here either!)

- A white bath scrubbie thingie. I use one everyday and forget the "official" name for them!

All this was wrapped in a pretty wrap with red, white and silver ribbon and those little crystals like Sephora uses for displays. I'm going to copy them and Celly and use them to hold up brushes!!

- Then she also gave me a Gosh Eye Liner in Gold Bronze (perfect color for me! Another brand I can't get here! I love trying new and different brands!)

- Some Freia chocolate (which I ate already! Yummy!)

I took a couple pics with my cell (sorry if they're kinda crappy), one before I ripped the pretty packaging apart (LOL) and one after.

Thank you so much Kristina!! I love it all!!








I'm SO glad that you finally got it, and that you liked everything! I would've gotten you more stuff from your list, but those brands aren't available in Norway



I'm really happy that you liked what I got you though




ETA: Oh, and I actually call them "scrubbie thingies" too, haha!


----------



## lummerz (Jan 1, 2008)

I am patiently waiting for mine....


----------



## LilRayofSun (Jan 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lummerz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am patiently waiting for mine....



Me too. But I am willing to wager ours are mixed in the two-holiday delay at the post office or international secret santas.
So never fear, though I know it can be a killer anticipating!


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

Well my SS gift was mailed a couple of weeks back via priority mail. I don't know if it was received (the recipient is in the U.S.).

I still awaiting my gift.





Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Lia (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm worried about my gift - is there a way to check if customs is holding it?


----------



## missjeffrey (Jan 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Lia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm worried about my gift - is there a way to check if customs is holding it? Ditto...I think customs is holding my gift too!
OK...I just spoke with the folks I used to deliver my gift, apparently it's in the country, it passed through customs and their trying to get it to the person, hopefully my SS gets it soon.


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Leza1121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi,
Well my SS gift was mailed a couple of weeks back via priority mail. I don't know if it was received (the recipient is in the U.S.).

I still awaiting my gift.





Happy New Year to all.

Hi,
I received a notice from the US Postal Service about a package.



I'm hoping it's the gift from my SS. They will re-deliver it this Saturday.


----------



## -Liz- (Jan 3, 2008)

yay!! i think i just got my ss gift, my bf is bringing it to me now (though it may be the purse i ordered lol)

either way everyone who hasnt received gifts, don't worry theyre commin! The snow we've had here has put SUCH a damper on EVERYTHING so i have faith!


----------



## MissPout (Jan 3, 2008)

I got a swap last year from the US and the customs had the package for about 2 week's


----------



## -Liz- (Jan 4, 2008)

yay! it was, better late then never, stupid customs mauled it





i havent taken a pic yet, but it was the mini gloss trio from Givenchy, it was wrapped all pretty and had a bow and I think that it's from MissJeffrey so thanks a bunch!!! I'll post a pic soon


----------



## Marisol (Jan 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Liz-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yay! it was, better late then never, stupid customs mauled it




i havent taken a pic yet, but it was the mini gloss trio from Givenchy, it was wrapped all pretty and had a bow and I think that it's from MissJeffrey so thanks a bunch!!! I'll post a pic soon

enjoy!


----------



## speedy (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, everyone got such great gifts. Hope you all enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## LilRayofSun (Jan 4, 2008)

YAY to all who gave/recieved!

Still so amazed at all that was given this year!

Still haven't gotten mine, frankly I am getting worried




.

I wish I could know if it was an international one, if so I wouldn't worry at all... given shipping times overseas.


----------



## missjeffrey (Jan 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Liz-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yay! it was, better late then never, stupid customs mauled it




i havent taken a pic yet, but it was the mini gloss trio from Givenchy, it was wrapped all pretty and had a bow and I think that it's from MissJeffrey so thanks a bunch!!! I'll post a pic soon

YUP it was me!!!! Whaddya mean it was mauled!?!?!? Did it still look pretty when ya got it??


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Leza1121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi,
I received a notice from the US Postal Service about a package. https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/icons/icon7.gif I'm hoping it's the gift from my SS. They will re-deliver it this Saturday.





Hi,
Well on one hand, I am happy to report that the person expecting a SS



from me did receive it. She wrote and told me how happy she was with her package.





On the other hand, the post office did not re-deliver the package. Oh well....


----------



## Kathy (Jan 6, 2008)

Jeez...what is the problem with the postal service this year?! Guess we'll have to mail everything really early next time!


----------



## KellyB (Jan 6, 2008)

I still have not heard if my package was rvcd. It went overseas and was sent over 3 weeks ago. boo. hiss. durn mail service and customs. It only took 2 weeks for my son in law to get his Christmas packages in Iraq.


----------



## Lia (Jan 7, 2008)

The person who sent my gift: don't worry a lot, because it'll probably take another month to arrive here


----------



## angellove (Jan 7, 2008)

i've not received mine too



and i've sent mine and the recipient has not yet said if she has receiveed


----------



## yupyupme (Jan 7, 2008)

I do not know if I have received a package or not..but it was not there by jan1. In a week I am going to town again and letÂ´s see if Santa Claus has visited me then or not. Maybe I have been a bad girl this year and will not receive a present.





Fortunately my SS got the present.


----------



## Leony (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for keeping us posted! I think postal service always sucks on holidays!


----------



## LilRayofSun (Jan 8, 2008)

I haven't gotten mine as of yet, My recipient got hers a couple weeks back IIRC? And she was international.

I am worried now, and sad.

I feel left out=(


----------



## jayleelah (Jan 9, 2008)

I sent mine on the 31st of December (yeah I know, I'm a bad Santa this year!! My excuse? well, I had a lot of work, I'm currently moving in my new house)

It was ready mid december but didn't get the chance to go to the post office before. Shame on me.

I hope my recipient will receive her package soon.


----------



## -Liz- (Jan 9, 2008)

my ss recipient hasnt been around, i hope she got it!


----------



## Leony (Jan 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *LilRayofSun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I haven't gotten mine as of yet, My recipient got hers a couple weeks back IIRC? And she was international.
I am worried now, and sad.

I feel left out=(

I hope you'll get your gift soon! Just keep us posted everyone!


----------



## LilRayofSun (Jan 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jayleelah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I sent mine on the 31st of December (yeah I know, I'm a bad Santa this year!! My excuse? well, I had a lot of work, I'm currently moving in my new house)
It was ready mid december but didn't get the chance to go to the post office before. Shame on me.

I hope my recipient will receive her package soon.

I relate 100%, and yet I am still feeling bad for those who did rush and send despite our own busy schedules.
It was a top priority for me to mail mine by Novembers end, as I knew she was int'll and that can take up to a month at times.

I hope next year we all get more organized and prioritized, no ill feelings towards anyone. I am certain it will all work out in the end.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 9, 2008)

that's too bad some of us haven't received their SS. i hope everything will sort out soon, post offices definitely suck in this time of year.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Leza1121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi,
Well on one hand, I am happy to report that the person expecting a SS https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/icons/23.gif from me did receive it. She wrote and told me how happy she was with her package. https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/icons/icon7.gif

On the other hand, the post office did not re-deliver the package. Oh well....https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/icons/icon9.gif

Did you get your package yet?


----------



## Marisol (Jan 12, 2008)

For those that are still waiting for your gifts, please know that I have been trying to contact your SS's to find out what the hold up is. I apologize to those who have not received your gifts as I know that it isn't fun to see everyone else get theirs and not receive yours. I am hoping that it is a post office issue although in some cases, people have not been responding to my messages so I don't know what is going on. However, I will make sure that you receive something even if its a bit late.


----------



## MACmaniac (Jan 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Leza1121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi,
Well on one hand, I am happy to report that the person expecting a SS https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/icons/23.gif from me did receive it. She wrote and told me how happy she was with her package. https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/icons/icon7.gif

Sorry I forgot to post here! I did get my gift from Leza and was shocked at how much she gave me! I'm not at home, so I'm gonna do this from memory, so sorry Leza if I foget something! I got MAC fluidline in Blacktrack ( which I have been DYING to try!! ), 2 body sprays from Bath and Body works Japenese Cherry Blossom and Mango Mandarin; 3 Wet N Wid lip liners, L'oreal De-crease eye primer. Sorry if I forgot anything Leza! And thanks again!!!!


----------



## yupyupme (Jan 13, 2008)

I finally got my gift (the post office misread the address TWICE) but it is OK as I am very happy with my present now!!! Thank you, secret santa. You are the best!!!





- MAC pigments(dazzleray, sunpepper, copper sparkle, lily white ) and glitter.

Thank you again. :]]]


----------



## Marisol (Jan 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *yupyupme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I finally got my gift (the post office misread the address TWICE) but it is OK as I am very happy with my present now!!! Thank you, secret santa. You are the best!!!




- MAC pigments(dazzleray, sunpepper, copper sparkle, lily white ) and glitter.

Thank you again. :]]]

YAY!


----------



## jayleelah (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm really worried about the gift I sent. She should have received it by now


----------



## LilRayofSun (Jan 16, 2008)

Just checking in, still nothing.

Though I still have hope!!!!!!!


----------



## KellyB (Jan 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *yupyupme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I finally got my gift (the post office misread the address TWICE) but it is OK as I am very happy with my present now!!! Thank you, secret santa. You are the best!!!




- MAC pigments(dazzleray, sunpepper, copper sparkle, lily white ) and glitter.

Thank you again. :]]]

I am so glad you finally received it. I felt so bad the first time it was sent back.


----------



## Leony (Jan 16, 2008)

I wonder how many users haven't got their SS gift yet.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 18, 2008)

Here is a list of the people who have yet to receive their SS gift. If I missed you, let me know:

*`Deena`*

Angellove

EyeCandyDiva

greeneyedangel

Jessimau

kaylin_marie

lia_matos

LilrayofSun

lummerz

michal_cohen

mimichaton205

XQueenofHeartsX

Zoey


----------



## Leony (Jan 18, 2008)

I think Polona (Zoey) haven't got her gift too.

So it's 13 people with Polona. Dang! I think, there won't be any SS next year I'm afraid.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think Polona (Zoey) haven't got her gift too.So it's 13 people with Polona. Dang! I think, there won't be any SS next year I'm afraid.

I will add Polona and you are right. It makes me sad that some people won't live up to their end of the agreement.


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi,

I haven't received mine either. I think it's because my post office wouldn't deliver it while I *was* home (I did an online delivery request). Instead they opted to attempt a re-deliverly when I *wasn't* at home. Go figure....

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Did you get your package yet? Hi Marisol,
Thanks for asking. No I have't received it yet.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jan 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is a list of the people who have yet to receive their SS gift. If I missed you, let me know:
*`Deena`*

Angellove

EyeCandyDiva

greeneyedangel

Jessimau

kaylin_marie

lia_matos

LilrayofSun

lummerz

michal_cohen

mimichaton205

XQueenofHeartsX

Zoey

Oh this is distressing because I sent my gift on November 17, 2007. I still have the receipt too. I can't imagine that the gift didn't or hasn't arrive yet. I purposefully sent my gift early to beat the holiday rush.


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 18, 2008)

Some gifts could be lost still... i guess.

Marisol, didn't you say you tried to contact the SS of the people who didn't receive a gift yet? Did any of them respond? If you got any responses those gifts might just be lost in the mail, and could be delivered still.

How long do you wait though?

And sadly if you tried to contact SS's and they are avoiding your pm's, well obviously they're not being fair... and probably never sent a gift.

I'll pitch in if needed... I'll gladly take another person who didn't receive anything... lmk.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 18, 2008)

What is frustrating is that some people are responding and some aren't. I will wait until the end of January and figure out what to do next.

Thanks for your help Nicole.


----------



## AprilRayne (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't want this to ruin it for everyone for future years! It's so fun! I wish there was some way to guarantee if you signed up, you really sent a gift! Like if it's in the U.S. we're required to get delivery confirmation to participate and pm the tracking to Marisol, then you'd at least know if the package was sent and just got lost! I don't know!! Another idea is you're required to have a certain post count or be like video access already to participate. I'm afraid people sign up that have like 20 posts and don't come back. (No offense newbies), but it's nice to actually get to know people first!

Anyway, I'll volunteer to have another person. I actually did an exchange with someone that missed the sign up and it's always fun to do more. I have way too much stuff that I've never used anyway!! LOL


----------



## Marisol (Jan 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't want this to ruin it for everyone for future years! It's so fun! I wish there was some way to guarantee if you signed up, you really sent a gift! Like if it's in the U.S. we're required to get delivery confirmation to participate and pm the tracking to Marisol, then you'd at least know if the package was sent and just got lost! I don't know!! Another idea is you're required to have a certain post count or be like video access already to participate. I'm afraid people sign up that have like 20 posts and don't come back. (No offense newbies), but it's nice to actually get to know people first!
Anyway, I'll volunteer to have another person. I actually did an exchange with someone that missed the sign up and it's always fun to do more. I have way too much stuff that I've never used anyway!! LOL

I appreciate your support and I will let you know. 

It is really hard to try to have rules for these kinds of exchanges because there have been people that have 50 posts and they have lived up to their end of the agreement and then you have users who have 3,000 plus posts who disappear and don't live up to the agreement.


----------



## Lia (Jan 18, 2008)

Yup, it is. My gift was sent really early, and the post office said it'd be delivered in 5 to 15 business days



Yeah, right, and here it's snowing like crazy (insert big dose of sarcasm).


----------



## Kathy (Jan 18, 2008)

That sucks! There are way too many people on that list! It's sad that people do this because it ruins it for the rest of us.


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 18, 2008)

I can't believe how many people haven't got a gift! I do hope the gifts turn up.


----------



## AprilRayne (Jan 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I appreciate your support and I will let you know. 

It is really hard to try to have rules for these kinds of exchanges because there have been people that have 50 posts and they have lived up to their end of the agreement and then you have users who have 3,000 plus posts who disappear and don't live up to the agreement.

Yeah, that makes sense! Another idea is that everyone has to pay you $5 or something to participate and then at the end, whoever hasn't received a gift, you'll be able to use the money to send them a gc or something! I think if people have to pay an extra $5, they'll actually really participate instead of signing up and disappearing! I'm just trying to figure out a way that we can keep doing this because I love it! LOL It would be worth an extra $5 for me!


----------



## Nick007 (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm an active member on some other boards that do a secret santa, and every year we have to pm the delivery confirmation number to the person in charge by a certain date. The people who don't send gifts are banned from secret santa and he posts their names in a thread. I think every year it's been 2-3 people who don't receive anything. You also have to be a member for so long. I think a year...I don't remember exactly.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm an active member on some other boards that do a secret santa, and every year we have to pm the delivery confirmation number to the person in charge by a certain date. The people who don't send gifts are banned from secret santa and he posts their names in a thread. I think every year it's been 2-3 people who don't receive anything. You also have to be a member for so long. I think a year...I don't remember exactly. Well, that works for within the USA, but you can only track an International package until it's left the country. The only way after that is via Express Mail, and that's a fortune!


----------



## Nick007 (Jan 18, 2008)

I think it's a us only thing, i know they have an international board and exchange within their own countries. It's a hobby place. There will always be some who are just in it to get something.


----------



## jayleelah (Jan 19, 2008)

I see the name of the girl who was supposed to receive my gift




and she was online yesterday.

How can we trace an international package? Cuz they didn't give me any sort of number at the post office.

It's been 20 days since I sent it.

Last year I sent a gift to Michal all the way to Israel and the shipping was fast. Now that it was sent to the US which is normally fast shipping (like 1 or 2 weeks generally) it seems like it's taking ages.

I'll wait till the end of the month and go check with the post office. I hope they would be able to find where it went.

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is a list of the people who have yet to receive their SS gift. If I missed you, let me know:
*`Deena`*

Angellove

EyeCandyDiva

greeneyedangel

Jessimau

kaylin_marie

lia_matos

LilrayofSun

lummerz

michal_cohen

mimichaton205

XQueenofHeartsX

Zoey


----------



## Lia (Jan 19, 2008)

I think it's a customs thing


----------



## jessimau (Jan 19, 2008)

You can take my name off the list. I never received the original gift, but my wonderful Secret Santa, EyeCandyDiva, was very sweet and sent me a MAC e-gift card!



I have no idea what happened to the original gift, but I'm hoping that USPS finds it and returns it to her.

Thank You Dominique!! You're a great SS and very sweet, too!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 19, 2008)

so sweet of her !!


----------



## Lia (Jan 19, 2008)

That's very nice of her!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jessimau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can take my name off the list. I never received the original gift, but my wonderful Secret Santa, EyeCandyDiva, was very sweet and sent me a MAC e-gift card!



I have no idea what happened to the original gift, but I'm hoping that USPS finds it and returns it to her.
Thank You Dominique!! You're a great SS and very sweet, too!





Enjoy!


----------



## LilRayofSun (Jan 20, 2008)

I cannot fathom anyone not following through, the whole secret santa thing was fun for me!

I got lucky and my girl had such an wonderful mix of wishlist it was like a treasure hunt!!!!

Boo on those who aren't even repsonding to Marisol, shame on them.


----------



## -Liz- (Jan 21, 2008)

my ss got hers!! She just hasnt been around it was Kaylin! Yay im so happy! Theres still hope everyone!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey friends! Sorry it took me so long to post this, but like I've said in other posts, I just got the internet back. I wanted to say that I did get my SS gift from the beautiful Liz and it was amazing. I got two full size demeter perfumes in Orange Creme Pop and Cotton Candy. I also got tons of lush soap samples that smell amazing, piggie samples, elf, stuff, more samples, I got all kinds of great goodies!! I'll try and get a picture up here soon!!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey friends! Sorry it took me so long to post this, but like I've said in other posts, I just got the internet back. I wanted to say that I did get my SS gift from the beautiful Liz and it was amazing. I got two full size demeter perfumes in Orange Creme Pop and Cotton Candy. I also got tons of lush soap samples that smell amazing, piggie samples, elf, stuff, more samples, I got all kinds of great goodies!! I'll try and get a picture up here soon!! Enjoy!


----------



## Leony (Jan 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey friends! Sorry it took me so long to post this, but like I've said in other posts, I just got the internet back. I wanted to say that I did get my SS gift from the beautiful Liz and it was amazing. I got two full size demeter perfumes in Orange Creme Pop and Cotton Candy. I also got tons of lush soap samples that smell amazing, piggie samples, elf, stuff, more samples, I got all kinds of great goodies!! I'll try and get a picture up here soon!! Yay I'm glad! Enjoy the gift!


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 21, 2008)

Yay! I'm so glad a couple more of you got your gift.


----------



## Lia (Jan 21, 2008)

So, we need an update of the list?

I suspect that Customs is holding my gift. I hope that in February it shows up :/


----------



## LilRayofSun (Jan 23, 2008)

Still nothing on my end.... but you never know when it'll pop up.

I stilllll have hope!


----------



## Anna (Jan 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *LilRayofSun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Still nothing on my end.... but you never know when it'll pop up.
I stilllll have hope!

would it be against our no buy if i went out and became your secret santa?


----------



## KellyB (Jan 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif would it be against our no buy if i went out and became your secret santa? That is so nice. I'm thinking that would be a special circumstance for sure.


----------



## Lia (Jan 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif would it be against our no buy if i went out and became your secret santa? If you don't buy anything for yourself...


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Jan 25, 2008)

Uh oh... i see my secret santa hasn't gotten her gift yet



hopefully she'll get it soon? i shipped it a few days before christmas..

but i have received my gift! thank you ss!, everything was beautiful and i love the mascara &lt;3


----------



## jayleelah (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm glad you finally received your gift!!!






Originally Posted by *xQueenOfHeartsx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Uh oh... i see my secret santa hasn't gotten her gift yet



hopefully she'll get it soon? i shipped it a few days before christmas..but i have received my gift! thank you ss!, everything was beautiful and i love the mascara &lt;3


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 25, 2008)

so how many people remain?


----------



## KellyB (Jan 25, 2008)

Uh. I'm so distresses to think that there are those who never received gifts. I know things happen. Like mine being sent back once but shame on you if you did sign up and never sent anything. Fess up so we can get something to the person you were supposed to buy for. PM Marisol. We won't openly say your name on the boards but at least your recipient will have the chance to get something from someone else.


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Jan 25, 2008)

I PMed my SS about the gift, if she doesn't receive it soon then I want to get her something else, maybe an e-gift card so the shipping won't skrew up again :/


----------



## jayleelah (Jan 26, 2008)

next year I'll post my gift in August  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> to make sure it'll arrive at time.


----------



## LilRayofSun (Jan 26, 2008)

I just wanted to drop in and update.

Although I didn't get my SS gift Marisol sent me the cutest Benefit Her Glossiness lipgloss set!

So thank you to Marisol!

It was a very kind and generous gesture=)

I am sad as well for those who didn't get thier gifts on time, or at all.

Next year we will somehow find a way to make it go smoothly and easily for all involved






Thanks again Marisol! I was quite surprised when I checked the mail today!!!!!!!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *LilRayofSun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just wanted to drop in and update.
Although I didn't get my SS gift Marisol sent me the cutest Benefit Her Glossiness lipgloss set!

So thank you to Marisol!

It was a very kind and generous gesture=)

I am sad as well for those who didn't get thier gifts on time, or at all.

Next year we will somehow find a way to make it go smoothly and easily for all involved





Thanks again Marisol! I was quite surprised when I checked the mail today!!!!!!!





Yay I am glad that you got them. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## LilRayofSun (Jan 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif would it be against our no buy if i went out and became your secret santa? Oh honey bunny I don't want you to go out of pocket for me!!! I assure you I took part in the SS thing more for th egiving than the getting.
I guess I view it as banking good karma.

Doing something for the sheer joy in doing it.

How is your no buy going BTW?

PM me, we should exchange email addys!!!!!!


----------



## -Liz- (Jan 30, 2008)

BUMP anyone else get theirs?


----------



## KristieTX (Jan 30, 2008)

It is so upsetting to me that there are people who signed up and didn't hold up to their end of sending out a gift. I love the Secret Santa gift exchange and I really hope that a few selfish people didn't ruin it. Of course, I'm not talking about those that sent it out and the mail service ruined it, I mean those that signed up and didn't send anything out. Shame on them.


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear some of you did not get your SSgifts..........I did not get mine last year......and the person I sent my gift to never bothered to acknowledge whether or not she got hers....I'm pretty certain she did b/c all the other packages I sent out arrived safe......I was more upset about that than not receiving one myself.

Anyway.............on a positive note.....SS worked out well for me this year both giving and receiving.......so gals, don't give up on next years SS!!!!!


----------



## xtina.nicole (Jan 31, 2008)

I am totally signing up for this next xmas.


----------



## Leza1121 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi,

No I didn't get mine. Not discouraged tho' as I think it was the Postal Service that mucked it up!

I will sign up for next year.

To my SS, if you get the package back, don't worry about resending it.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Leza1121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi,
No I didn't get mine. Not discouraged tho' as I think it was the Postal Service that mucked it up!

I will sign up for next year.

To my SS, if you get the package back, don't worry about resending it.

awww that sucks really bad


----------



## Lia (Feb 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Leza1121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi,
No I didn't get mine. Not discouraged tho' as I think it was the Postal Service that mucked it up!

I will sign up for next year.

To my SS, if you get the package back, don't worry about resending it.

Sorry, Leza, for that! I was your Secret Santa, and i got really worried about the Postal Service - they told you that they'd send you the gift and didn't



But i don't have international tracking on your package, so i can't say if it's still with them or if it was already sent back




The Brazilian Postal service gave me a mark of 2-3 weeks for it to arrive there - i sent you chocolates believing on that!

I'm so SORRY! But i'll try to make up for it.

Lia


----------



## Leza1121 (Feb 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Lia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry, Leza, for that! I was your Secret Santa, and i got really worried about the Postal Service - they told you that they'd send you the gift and didn't



But i don't have international tracking on your package, so i can't say if it's still with them or if it was already sent back




The Brazilian Postal service gave me a mark of 2-3 weeks for it to arrive there - i sent you chocolates believing on that!

I'm so SORRY! But i'll try to make up for it.

Lia

Hi Lia:
I certainly appreciate it, but please don't worry about it. Besides your upcoming rotation is more important (Emergency Medicine / Urgent Care).


----------



## missjeffrey (Feb 3, 2008)

I hope everybody involved got something from Santa!!


----------



## LilRayofSun (Feb 18, 2008)

I just wanted to close out my SS loss,

Since Marisol sent me such a sweet surprise I should take me off the list.

I didn't get anything from my SS, whomever she was(Haven't heard)

But again I DID get a pretty darn awesome gift from Marisol, That I am absolutely treasuring!


----------



## Lia (Apr 7, 2008)

UPDATE:

I know it's been more than 4 months since Christmas, but today (now) the package i sent Leza just came back in the mail. It was marked as unclaimed since 12/10 , and it was sent back to me.

I would like to tell her that i'm REALLY REALLY SORRY.


----------



## lklmail (Oct 11, 2008)

I have enjoyed this swap so much the past 2 years; are we planning to do it again this year? I hope so!


----------



## Kathy (Oct 12, 2008)

I was wondering this too...because I've enjoyed it as well. But, it seems the number of people who get screwed by the Secret Santa goes up every year and also Marisol usually coordinates this and she's not a mod anymore.


----------

